# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nakon transfera

## MIJA 32

evo nastavite ovdje
sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

Što se tiče odlaska na more 2.dpt,ja mislim da se može,čak sam negdje pročitala da neki MPO doktori i preporučaju pacijenticama koje idu u postupak ljeti da odu na more i tamo odmaraju,naravno bez kupanja u moru.

----------


## tiki_a

etoile, u mojoj klinici ne preporučuju mirovanje ako nije HS u pitanju, kažu da su već i to isprobali, ali nije bilo boljih rezultata. Istina, dva puta su mi napisali umjereno mirovanje, ali to podrazumijeva ne sauna, ne kupanje ili kopanje vrta   :Grin:  ... Dr. mi je prvi puta rekao da se nisam slučajno izležavala jer da nisam bolesna. Sada mi je biologica rekla na moju konstataciju da bi morala par dana mirovati, kaže ma neeee, nema vam to veze...osim ako nekome baš paše ležanje (psihički), onda ok. Eto cure s foruma naše trudnice ili mame uspijevale su u svakakvim varijantama. I uz mirovanje, i bez mirovanja. Najsimpatičnije su mi priče kad kažu e, ovaj puta sam zaboravila na postupak, jurila za tramvajem, radila odmah nakon et-a i sl. ... Ako ti se ide na more, dapače (tako bi moj dr. rekao).
Iza mene je puno transfera, ali...mirovanje/nemirovanje nije razlog mom neuspjehu, u to sam sigurna, zapravo to sam već naučila...

----------


## klara

> ...naravno bez kupanja u moru.


Zašto bez kupanja?

(naravno ako je more toplo, da se isključi opasnost od prehlade)

----------


## Strike

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...naravno bez kupanja u moru.
> 
> 
> Zašto bez kupanja?
> 
> (naravno ako je more toplo, da se isključi opasnost od prehlade)


Ja se ne bi kupala sve dok se ne izvadi beta. Sad baš i nije toplo more. A neznam,to bi morala pitati doktora za kupanje.

----------


## dani39

hvala cure i meni ste rješile situaciju,jer mm želi da idemo krajem tjedna na more a ja sam se bojala puta jer sam smatrala da ipak nije preporučljivo putovanje,kupanje sam već izbacila(zbog vaginaleta) a još mi nije jasno izlaganje suncu?molim za savjet, ovo mi je prvi transfer,pa ne znam šta smijem a šta ne?

----------


## Strike

> hvala cure i meni ste rješile situaciju,jer mm želi da idemo krajem tjedna na more a ja sam se bojala puta jer sam smatrala da ipak nije preporučljivo putovanje,kupanje sam već izbacila(zbog vaginaleta) a još mi nije jasno izlaganje suncu?molim za savjet, ovo mi je prvi transfer,pa ne znam šta smijem a šta ne?


Vjerojatno može malo,al sad opet ne prženje po cijele dane. Više da se držiš hlada.

----------


## klara

Ma mene muči baš taj savijet zabrana kupanja iako je more toplo i čisto. Čemu škodi? Vaginalete se ne moraju staviti baš prije ulaska u more.
Je li netko pitao liječnika za kupanje, ne trenutno sada kad je hladno, nego općenito, u idealnim uvijetima?

*dani39* putovanje ne bi trebalo biti problem, ako nije ekstremno naporno. Pa što sa svim nama koje smo putovale iz Maribora satima.

Usput, ja se jesam okupala prošli tjedan, nakon transfera i s utrićima, na jednoj plaži na Krku gdje je plitko i izuzetno toplo more. Šalila sam se da se prvi puta u životu kupam kao trudnica, jer se sa Sunčicom nisam smjela kupati zbog komplikacija u trudnoći.

Evo link od pred par dana:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=78847

----------


## loki

Treći dan nakon trnasfera otišli na manji izlet, a sedmi  otputovali na more, dalje sve po protokolu šetnje, večerice u restoranu uz malo kupanca sve laganini, ako ide ide ako ne idemo ponovo u 9 mjesecu ako kako je krenulo ne zabrane MPO  :Love:

----------


## loki

Baš stavila utriče pa odmaram (nakon posla)  :Kiss:   tako da poprilično i znam fulati kada pišem.

----------


## Strike

[quote="klara"]Ma mene muči baš taj savijet zabrana kupanja iako je more toplo i čisto. Čemu škodi? Vaginalete se ne moraju staviti baš prije ulaska u more.
Je li netko pitao liječnika za kupanje, ne trenutno sada kad je hladno, nego općenito, u idealnim uvijetima?

Najbolje bi bilo postaviti to pitanje dr.Radončiću

www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/index.php

----------


## tiki_a

Dr. nikada nije spomenuo kupanje, ali kako se zna da se inače ne preporučuje kupanje (doma) već tuširanje, nekako sam zaključila da i u moru ne bi trebalo. Ja se kupala ne bih jer nemam preveliku želju, ali nakon 5-tog dana meni osobno ne čini se posebno opasan neki kratki kupanjac.

----------


## klara

> ali kako se zna da se inače ne preporučuje kupanje (doma)


To je zbog tople vode u kadi, sično kao sauna, jakuzzi...

----------


## dani39

hvala cure,a da li mogu betu izvaditi u Šibeniku,uopće mogu li dobiti uputnicu za tamo?jer mislimo ostati 2-3 tj.,idem u Petak kod ginića pa da znam pitati ili ću morati potražiti privatni lab.?hvala još jednom na brzim odgovorima i   :Kiss:   svima.

----------


## rijecanka77

> hvala cure i meni ste rješile situaciju,jer mm želi da idemo krajem tjedna na more a ja sam se bojala puta jer sam smatrala da ipak nije preporučljivo putovanje,kupanje sam već izbacila(zbog vaginaleta) a još mi nije jasno izlaganje suncu?molim za savjet, ovo mi je prvi transfer,pa ne znam šta smijem a šta ne?


Naravno da smiješ putovati...ako su moje mrvice preživjele truckanje u autu iz Beča do Dubrovnika, onda mislim da ni za tebe nema problema, pogotovo ako se dobro osjećaš.   :Smile:  
A betu sigurno možeš izvaditi u šibenskoj bolnici u njihovom labu...Ja sam drugo vađanje bete platila ovdje manje od 100 kn u bolnici, a možeš i na uputnicu.

----------


## ksena28

i mi sutra putujemo na produženi vikend... nećemo biti dugo, do ponedjeljka, ali ako bude lijepo vrijeme teško ću odolijeti kupanju, al dat ću sve od sebe.   :Smile:  

dani39  :Kiss:

----------


## gugi32

> Ma mene muči baš taj savijet zabrana kupanja iako je more toplo i čisto. Čemu škodi?
> Je li netko pitao liječnika za kupanje, ne trenutno sada kad je hladno, nego općenito, u idealnim uvijetima?


Ja sam pitala med. sestru za kupanje i suncanje i rekla mi je da je strogo zabranjeno kupanje i u moru i u kadi, dozvoljeno samo tusiranje, a suncanje isto zabranjeno... :/

----------


## dani39

*rjecanka77* hvala ti,onda definitivno putujem u Nedjelju.

*ksena* draga, uživaj i lijepo se provedite    :Kiss:   i tebi

----------


## vinalina

I meni se koj koj radi kaj je ugodno duši i srcu, ali se sad nakon transfera suzdržavam od tih akcija. Recimo danas sam odbila put u Francusku, ali znam oj su mi prioriteti. Kužite???

Mislim da je bolje da se suzdržte do bete.

----------


## Lambi

Mislim da je najbolje napraviti onako kako vi mislite , uzeti u obzir ama baš sve...meni je pasalo doma odmarati (sumljam da bi uspjela da sam otišla raditu  :/ ) i teška pozitiva i eto upalilo  :Smile:  
sretno kaj god da odlućile ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## pak

meni su nakon svakog et-a reki da nema kupanja u kadi,saune i sl. i pošto živim na moru posebno naglasili da je more zabranjeno,pa i ako beta bude pozitivna mogu zaboraviti na brčkanje u prva tri mjeseca,nikada nisam pitala zašto.

----------


## nataša

ako neko misli da utrići uvijek izazivaju da su vam (.)(.) ogromne i bolne NIJE ISTINA!!!!!!
Tako da slobodno smijete takav simptom pripisati i trudnoći!
 moje (.)(.) su sasvim normalne, inače me pred M bole, sada su ništa, prazan skup :? 

prošli mjesec samo što mi nisu pukle od utrića, ovaj mjesec NIŠTA!"!!!! KOJA JE RAZLIKA?! Ne znam :/  :?

----------


## tikica_69

I meni je doktor naglasio da u slucaju trudnoce (s obzirom da cekam betu i da idem iduci tjedan na more), zaboravim kupanje i izlaganje suncu. Ono - ZASTO? - mi uopce nije palo na pamet pitati, mada ne znam tocan odgovor   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ordep

tikice mislim da je to zbog možda što smo u ranijoj trudnoći skloniji infekcijama, jako sunce smeta i ne trudnicama, meni je doktor savjetovao ili rano na more ili predvečer, nikako po velikom suncu, a na početku trudnoće tj. do odprilike 3 mjeseca koristiš utrogestane pa možda i zbog toga, a i prva tri mjeseca su najrizičnija pa se valjda treba svega čuvati, ja sam preležala skoro sva tri jer od povračanja ništa nisam mogla , ne znam ni ja baš točan odgovor, to su eto moja nagađanja, nadam se da je bar malo pomoglo  :Embarassed:  

nek bebica bude u buši pa ćete sljedeće ljeto na kupanac  :Love:

----------


## klara

Mene jako ljuti to "nema kupanja ali ne znamo zašto". Iz dva razloga. Prvo, meni kupanje jaako fali, obožavam se kupati a plaža mi je 5 min od kuće. Drugo, kako da kažem Sunčici da je ne mogu voditi na kupanje zato što imam drugu bebu u trbuhu...
 ma filozofiram, još ne znam jesam li trudna. Ali ako budem prvo ću saznati što je to tako opasno u kupanju pa tek onda odustati od njega. (naravno pod uvijetom da mi trudnoća ne bude tako rizična kao prva)

----------


## tiki_a

Vezano za kupanje, potpisujem Ordep. Ali i razumijem klaru. Ako bi mi jako falilo i još da imam dijete bila bih na plaži i u vodi, ali naravno sve se može staviti u malo drugačije okvire, usporiti malo i sl. .... a što se sunca tiče, kao mlađa jako sam voljela biti na suncu, ali svi dobro znamo koliko je opasno, a moja koža i od šetnje (ne preduge) izreagira gubavošću...
Cure, uživajmo mi svaka na svoj način nakon našeg transfera, mirovanje će nekome napraviti više štete i obrnuto...Ja se stalno negdje muvam, ako znam da nisam bolesna i ako mi nije rečeno da moram mirovati, to jednostavno ne mogu jer nisam taj tip.
Danas brojim 6 dana od et-a   :Trep trep:

----------


## ana-

Evo cure da vam se javimo potvrđeno imamo blizančeke  :Saint:   :Saint:  .
*ajvica* kak si mi ti draga držimo ti fige za sutrašnje duplanje ß podragaj bušicu od nas   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .

-------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos.
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. IVF stim. vv-trudna 
 - ß 1222.4
 - ß 2460.7 
imamo blizance  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## rikikiki

> Istina, dva puta su mi napisali umjereno mirovanje, ali to podrazumijeva ne sauna, ne kupanje ili kopanje vrta   ... 
> 
> Iza mene je puno transfera, ali...mirovanje/nemirovanje nije razlog mom neuspjehu, u to sam sigurna, zapravo to sam već naučila...


Tek toliko da znate .... ja sam nakon transfera par dana *kopala* motikom i sadila cvijeće, a evo .... mališan nikud nije pobjegao! 8) 
Ne preporučam   :No-no:  .... bilo je igrom slučaja .... ostalo sam prilično mirovala, osim što sam od drugog dana PT išla na posao (ali moj posao zaista nije naporan niti stresan).

Nakon svog prvog transfera išla sam na more .... kupala sam se, sunčala ali umjereno, u moru sam bila kratko i presvlačila sm se odmah u suho. Tada je bila biokemijska trudnoća.

Nema pravila .... mislim da je najbitnije da se ponašate kako vam je u tom trenutku najugodnije i kako smatrate da je najsigurnije za vašu bebicu  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

E, rikikiki, tebe sam čekala, hvala za priču   :Kiss:

----------


## ajvica

:Love:  rikiki i ja sam u Vinogradskoj bolnici trudnica 12 betica 259.6..icsi iz prve, sutra ponovno beta ..malo me strah...  :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ana koji si ti dan vadila betu- pussiii mi blizančeke  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> rikiki i ja sam u Vinogradskoj bolnici trudnica 12 betica 259.6..icsi iz prve, sutra ponovno beta ..malo me strah...        ana koji si ti dan vadila betu- pussiii mi blizančeke


Ajvica, vibram da se sutra betica lijepo podupla  :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

> rikiki i ja sam u Vinogradskoj bolnici trudnica 12 betica 259.6..icsi iz prve, sutra ponovno beta ..malo me strah...        ana koji si ti dan vadila betu- pussiii mi blizančeke


Draga potpuno te razumijem to sa strahom ali kako sam ti rekla samo pozitivno ja sam prvu betu vadila 13dpt,a drugu 15dpt.
Samo hrabro i mm ti poručuje samo pozitiva ništa drugo i sve če biti super,držimo ti fige svi skupa   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .
Svim curama koje vade ß ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da budu velike  :Kiss:   :Bye:  .

----------------------------
ja 83 endo.pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. IVF stim vv-trudna

imamo blizančeke :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## tinaka

Ja drugu betu uopće nisam vadila. Nakon kaj mi je prva pokazala 152, nazvala sam doktora koji mi je rekao da sam trudna i nema potrebe vaditi drugu betu već da za tjedan dana dodjem na uzv, jer će tek on pokazati kako stvari, u stvari, stoje. I tako je i bilo. Taj tjedan uživala sam u tome da sam trudna, a na uzv kad sam došla već se vidla srčana reakcija.
U kasnijim razgovorima saznala sam da rezultati bete znaju dosta varirati, nekome se poveća za duplo i ne mora značiti da je sve u redu, a nekome skoro ništa, samo par brojki, a trudnoća je sasvim uredna.

----------


## mala_36

Imam jedno pitanje koje nisam primjetila da se uopće spominje....
Sad nakon transfera jednostavno nisam sigurna da li  uopće želim dijete  :shock: 
Sve si mislim da su to samo hormoni....ali kako nitko nespominje ništa slično, jednostavno moram pitati .. ima li tko sličnih iskustava i kako ste s tim izašle na kraj :?

----------


## vinalina

:?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## klara

> Imam jedno pitanje koje nisam primjetila da se uopće spominje....
> Sad nakon transfera jednostavno nisam sigurna da li  uopće želim dijete  :shock: 
> Sve si mislim da su to samo hormoni....ali kako nitko nespominje ništa slično, jednostavno moram pitati .. ima li tko sličnih iskustava i kako ste s tim izašle na kraj :?


Želiš.

Ne bi stigla do ove točke da ne želiš, imala si milijun prilika da odustaneš, a nisi.
Kada smo pod pritiskom ponekad je teško razlučiti što želimo.
Meni se dogodi kada nešto jako, jako, jako želim, a dođem do točke kada mi se čini da to možda ipak neću dobiti, da uvjerim sebe da to ne želim. Onda probam racionalizirati - kad sam uložila toliko truda, znači da želim, samo mi je teško izaći na kraj s emocijama.

Pusti da prođe vrijeme do bete, opusti se, sad više nije vrijeme za odluke.

----------


## rikikiki

> Imam jedno pitanje koje nisam primjetila da se uopće spominje....
> Sad nakon transfera jednostavno nisam sigurna da li  uopće želim dijete  :shock: 
> Sve si mislim da su to samo hormoni....ali kako nitko nespominje ništa slično, jednostavno moram pitati .. ima li tko sličnih iskustava i kako ste s tim izašle na kraj :?


Mala, ne brini ... hormoni rade svašta od nas!  :Love:  
Evo ti moj primjer .... dvije i pol godine u postupcima i u tom razdoblju 16 pokušaja IVF-a i sad kad mi je napokon beta bila pozitivna i napokon sam trudna pala sam u depresiju pitajući se da li ja to uopće želim, što mi je to sve trebalo i slično :? 
Takvo stanje je potrajalo desetak dana, možda i dulje, ali prošlo je ... sve su to hormoni, strah od ishoda, obrambeni sistem i slično!
Nadam se da će tvoj postupak uspjeti, držim fige, a da ne želiš dijete ne bi niti išla u sve to ... opusti se  :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

Mala36, slažem se s Klarom. Jednostavno mislim da si se sad nakon svega opustila dok čekaš betu, emocije su navrle, možda panika što ćeš i kako s djetetom, jel si ti za to ili ne... nemoj se opterećivati. Čekaj u miru betu i uživaj.
Kako ja moram mirovati, često mi po glavi ide milion pitanja i preispitujem tisuće situacija, a kad to velim mm, on mi samo odgovori da imam previše slobodnog vremena.   :Grin:

----------


## tinaka

Naravno, slažem se i s rikikiki, to je kad ne mogu editirati postove, a pisale smo u isto vrijeme.

----------


## mala_36

Puno vam hvala   :Smile:  .

I sama mislilim da su samo hormoni...al jednostavno mi trebala i potvrda sastrane   :Smile:

----------


## klara

*mala_36* dobrodošla na forum   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

mala_36, super što si postavila ovakvo pitanje, ja sam se nekako bojala. Potpisujem tebe, a što se rikikiki tiče, već sada se vidim u tome u slučaju T. Čekalica sam bete, nisam noćni tip i u to vrijeme mi se javljaju strahovi, pa tako i sada, što je ovo meni trebalo. Pa što ako se stvarno dogodi T? Eto, a kada bude i 13-ta negativna beta, osjećat ću se grozno. Očito se radi o velikom strahu od nepoznate obaveze i sl.
I meni je trebalo da ovo kažem.
No vratimo se onoj drugoj, zapravo realnoj strani naše priče, danas brojim 7 dana od et-a. Mislila sam da će 6-ti dan jaće krenuti nestrpljivost, ali nije.

----------


## dani39

mala36,dobrodošla na forum i ništa ne brini u našim slučajevima je sve moguće,  :Love:

----------


## Matovila

Danas brojim 6dpt ...  :Cekam:  
... i sluzbeno prijavljujem da imam vrtoglavicu. Jucer je to bilo nesto prolazno... pomislila sam vruce je, mozda nisam popila dovoljno tekucine.

Jutros sam vec doruckovala vec popila vise od pola litre tekucine i dalje imam vrtoglavicu :/ 

Nadam se da nije ono: "sto se babi htilo, to se babi snilo"  :Wink:

----------


## vinalina

I ja sam imala vrtoglavicu 6 dan, ali sam mislila da je to od normabela. Od prekjučer imam blagi neugodni osjećaj u želucu, ali nema povraćanja, a (.) (.) se ispuhale. Još 3 dana do tete bete.

----------


## Sanja79

mala_36, i ja sam isto razmisljala. U momentu me uhvadi malodusnost i pomislim kao i ti. Ali ja to ne smatram ozbiljnim, normalno je za mene da se stalno preispitujem... Takva sam. Nista nenormalno.
A sto se tice nekih simptoma nakon transfera- mene trbusni misici bole.  :?  Ne mogu se protezati, naglo dizati, odmah me presijece bol (grc). Ne znam da li je to od utrica ili ne...

----------


## dani39

drage moje čekalice,mislim da se ovo može samo meni desiti,trebam primiti choragon 2000 i odem kod zamjenskog gin.jer je moj na godiš.i zamislite sestri iscuri cijeli sadržaj i ja moram sad voziti do zg da ga primim na vrijeme,baš sam pehista.sad sam toliko nervozna i skoro da   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Matovila

> drage moje čekalice,mislim da se ovo može samo meni desiti,trebam primiti choragon 2000 i odem kod zamjenskog gin.jer je moj na godiš.i zamislite sestri iscuri cijeli sadržaj i ja moram sad voziti do zg da ga primim na vrijeme,baš sam pehista.sad sam toliko nervozna i skoro da


Draga Dani39  :Love:

----------


## Matovila

> I ja sam imala vrtoglavicu 6 dan, ali sam mislila da je to od normabela.


Ja ih ne pijem... dakle kod mene nije od toga... :/

----------


## tiki_a

A joj dani39   :Love:  . Matovila, značajne vrtoglavicu su od utrića, kod većine cura. Meni krenu sat vremena nakon što popijem tabletu.

I još nešto "nakon transfera". Da li obično poželite da ti dani budu po vašoj želji? Recimo ja u to vrijeme ne želim majstore, ne želim posjete familije (volim ih, da ne bude zabune) i ne želim neke važne i neodgodive obaveze. Gotovo uvijek nakon transfera nešto se u kući pokvarilo i morali smo zvati majstora....da ne nabrajam dalje. Ovaj puta sam rekla, pa nadam se da će makar 10 dana biti mirno. Najprije smo vodili macu na sterilizaciju. Onda je umro susjed. Zatim posjeta radi ispunjenja neke obaveze. Danas posjeta strica radi prodaje neke parcele.... Ali zašto baš uvijek tako?   :Sad:  Moja je sreća što sam odlučila da se neću skoro ničeg suzdržavati poslije et-a...

----------


## angel 1

Hvala cure  :Heart:  ... sva se topim dok ovo čitam.. Sutra još jednom beta-za svaki slučaj !
Svima, baš svima puno dobrih želja i puno hrabrosti za daljnje akcije i nove bete !!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Angel 1* čestitam od srca. :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitke curama sa lijepim betama.....sve najbolje.... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## karlita

cure danas mi je 12 dnt 
3 dan vraćena dva 4-stanična
imam li ikakve šanse obzirom da sm jutros vadila betu i ona je 14

----------


## Jim

Cure evo i mene, ET obavljen jučer, vraćena 2 embrija 5 dan nakon punkcije. Dr.B kaže da su za 5. Dobila sam utrogestan 3x2, andol 100, estrofem, 1 ampulu brevactide i normabel 2mg po potrebi.
Čekamo betu!

----------


## Vojvođanka

> cure danas mi je 12 dnt 
> 3 dan vraćena dva 4-stanična
> imam li ikakve šanse obzirom da sm jutros vadila betu i ona je 14


 UVIJEK IMA ŠANSE.........dok beta ne dokaže suprotno
drži se  :Love:

----------


## Ambra

Pozdrav, meni je danas 13 dnt 
Isto vrećena 3. dan dva 4-stanična embrija
Jučer radila kucni test kada ono neg....mislim da je to ipak bilo prerano?? 
Šta vi mislite?

----------


## loks

Jim čemu služi uzimanje brevastide i normabela? nakon šta sam radila ICSI nisam niš uzimala, osim utrogestana. pa ne kužim, brdo puta sam primijetila da druge cure nastavljaju sa nekakvim terapijama, pa koje je pravilo

----------


## Aurora*

*Jim* bravo za odlicne blastociste, cekamo s tobom pozitivnu betu! Zanima me jos sta je bilo na kraju sa svim onim brojnim stanicama koje su ti ispunktirane? Jesu li koju zamrznuli?

----------


## Jim

*ambra* - nemoj se patiti sa tim kućnim testovima, meni oni samo kidaju živce i nikad ih ne radim. Nakon svake inseminacije sam dobila M, a sad ću raditi betu ali test nema šanse
*loks* - brevactide ti je hormon hcg poput hormona trudnoće, to je novi lijek pa o njemu ne znam baš puno 
*aurora** - hvala ti iako se ja ovaj puta opće ne nadam (ne znam zašto). Izabrali su najbolje js tako da su 8 smrznuli za naredna 3 postupka (3+3+2). 3 su stavili na oplođavanje i s obzirom da su se sve 3 oplodile pustili su ih da se dalje razvijaju jer su bile uspješne, na žalos jedna se nije nastavila razvijati nakon trećeg dana.

----------


## Jim

Nije mi jasno zašto svima ne idu na blastociste kad je s njima uspješnost oko 80 %...ja bi osobno više voljela da mi nakon trećeg dana kažu da se nisu nastavile razvijati nego da ih brže vrate kod mene i tako mi daju lažnu nadu. 
Kako ste se vi osjećale nakon transfera? Ja sam nekoliko sati nakon transfera osjetila nekakvo žarenje u maternici (poput mentola, niti peće niti hladi), a sada čekam taj famozni 7 dan i zanima me da li ću išta osjetiti.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> nije mi jasno zašto svima ne idu na blastociste kad je s njima uspješnost oko 80 %...ja bi osobno više voljela da mi nakon trećeg dana kažu da se nisu nastavile razvijati nego da ih brže vrate kod mene i tako mi daju lažnu nadu. 
> .


 potpisujem

----------


## sara38

*Vojvođanka* ja i ti smo kod istog dr. Sljedeći put pitaj ga da li možeš čekati 5. dan transfer i da želiš riskirati. Pa radi se o tvojim embrijima, a ne njegovim, mora ti izaći u susret. Nadam se da će naš dr. još biti najesen u KBC-u.

----------


## Vojvođanka

prvi puta sam bila zelena pa nisam znala da mogu pitati, drugi puta sam imala samo jednu j.s. u 11/2010 ću definitivno tražiti da idemo na blastice (samo što moje mrvice ne doguraju veće od 4 stanice na 3. dan!)
a tebi puuuuuuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i ne budi škrta s informacijama  :Smile:  javi odmah čim nešto saznaš

----------


## TrudyC

> Nije mi jasno zašto svima ne idu na blastociste kad je s njima uspješnost oko 80 %...ja bi osobno više voljela da mi nakon trećeg dana kažu da se nisu nastavile razvijati nego da ih brže vrate kod mene i tako mi daju lažnu nadu. 
> .


Ima jako puno trudnoća iz embrija koji su transferirani 3. dan - Na VV PDF-u se nedavno javio jedan tata čija supruga nosi blizance iz dvostaničnih embrija transferiranih 3. dan!!! I nemoj reći da bi odbila transfer - to je užasno bolna odluka, pogotovo kad je embriolog donese umjesto tebe...Nada uvijek postoji. Da ne filozofiram previše: i ja sam ostala trudna s dvostaničnim embrijem transferiranim 3. dan. Nažalost završilo je spontanim, ali to ne mijenja činjenicu da je do trudnoće došlo. A vjeruj mi prije trudnoće razmišljala sam kao i ti

----------


## angel 1

I meni su vraćena 2 embrija 3-i dan i evo pozitivna beta.. ovo je 7-mi IVF i nikad nisu išli na blastice (sve VV) .Jednom su mi vratili 4-i dan. Dr mi reče da unutra embriji imaju veće šanse nego kod njih u inkub. Drugo je bilo prije novog zakona kad su žene imale puno js (ja nikad-uvijek 2-3) pa su onda oplodili sve i mogli čekati i riskirati ako neka se prestane razvijat, ali za one koji imaju malo js i sad kad oplode samo 3js smatram da ipak biolog može najbolje procijeniti kad je najbolje vrijeme za transfer. I ja isto poznam jako puno cura koje su ostale trudne baš iz tih embrija starih 2-3 dana.
No svako ima pravo odlučiti što je najbolje za njega..kako god bilo.. Sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Ja sam u prošlom postupku imala samo 2 js i dr je rekla da je bolje da ih vrate već drugi dan od punkcije nego da čekamo da se vani dijele pa da možda "odumru". Ne znam točno koliko stanični embrio je bio taj drugi dan ali meni se jedan primio i srčeko je počelo kucati. Kasnije je došlo do problema ali to sad nije tema...  Sve u svemu ,definitivno bi na tvom mjestu išla na transfer pa makar i tih "malostaničnih" embrija jer šanse uvijek postoje! Držim ti fige!

----------


## hello kitty

Danas je L. vidio 2 g.vrećice,mogli bi bit blizanci,za tjeedan dana moram na kontrolu čekam da se vide dva mala  :Heart:  :Heart: 
držite fige da se sve i dalje dobri razvija !!!

----------


## vesnare

hello kitty držim fige da budu i dva :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

Ma bit će sigurno blizanci  :Heart:   :Heart:  -kad već nisu trojke.. :Grin:

----------


## hello kitty

Jim,prošli puta sam imala 3 savršene blastociste i šipak, a ovaj puta su mi vratili 2.dan,ieto ostala trudna ,zasad blizanci.Svaki organizam je individua za sebe i jako je teško prognozirat kako će koji organizam odreagirat.Mislim da nekad to čak ni oni ne mogu procijeniti.Puno stvari se mora poklopiti da bi se došlo do rezultata.

----------


## Jim

> Jim,prošli puta sam imala 3 savršene blastociste i šipak, a ovaj puta su mi vratili 2.dan,ieto ostala trudna ,zasad blizanci.Svaki organizam je individua za sebe i jako je teško prognozirat kako će koji organizam odreagirat.Mislim da nekad to čak ni oni ne mogu procijeniti.Puno stvari se mora poklopiti da bi se došlo do rezultata.


U potpunosti se slažem s tobom, kod svake od nas je drugačija situacija!

----------


## Jim

Joj izluditi ću, noćas i danas me jajnici non stop oštro probadaju a tek grčevi u maternici, kao da ju netko cijedi a tek mi je 5dpt. Šta god ta bol značila. Na dan transfera dr.B mi je rekao da su jajnici odlični i da su se vratili u normalu.

----------


## H2O

Jim ja sam imala transfer (blastica) u petak a u nedjelju veče sam imala jake bolove.Mislila sam da je sve gotovo,ali nije,sada sam u 28.t.t.
Možeš popiti normabel da bi se maternica opustila,to mi je i dr. B. preporučio.
Puno sreće ti želim,kao i ostalim curkama..pusa

----------


## Jim

Hvala ti *H2O*, ma znam ja da simptomi ne postoje i da je sve to što mi osjetimo samo u našoj glavi ali takvi grčevi u noći sa 4dpt na 5dpt i cijeli dan 5dpt zaista su me iznenadili. 
Nakon toga više nemam boli, tu i tamo nešta neznatno ali sve u svemu ništa.

----------


## AnneMary

cure kakao ste uzimale brevacid 1500, poslije transfera, mislim di ste se bole?

----------


## Jim

Cure da prijavim negativnu betu...ništa od ovog pokušaja ivf. Idemo dalje !!!!!
Sada idemo na kriotransfer ! 
*AnneMary* - brevactide si daješ pod kožu kao i gona i decapeptyl. Ja sam si dala u stomak isto nakon transfera! Sretnoooo !

----------


## kiara79

> cure kakao ste uzimale brevacid 1500, poslije transfera, mislim di ste se bole?


 ja isto kao i Jim,u trbuh...a možeš i u nadlakticu što ti više odgovara...
AnneMary jel ti rekao zašto Brevactid nakon transfera,jel to možda kao potpora žutom tijelu...?ja još dobila i Decapeptyl za koji stvarno ne znam čemu služi..

----------


## Snekica

*Jim*  :Sad:

----------


## amly

drage cure, danas mi je 10dpt i ja nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma  ni da cu dobiti mengu ni da sam trudna. do jucer sam osjecala (.)(.), ali danas nista i to me zabrinjava. neosudzujem se napraviti test.help

----------


## kiara79

amly,nije li malo rano za test..pričekaj još koji dan.kad trebaš vaditi betu?

----------


## amly

tek 07.06 ko ce mi izdrzat do tada....u cet. je neradni dan, a mislim u petak oni nerade.vec sam polu luda.sto je mm mirnij ja sam nervoznija. ove (.)(.) me bune.

----------


## frka

ne trebaju te buniti - i meni je tak bilo i jos uvijek je. malo bole pa malo ne... sve je to ok!

drzim fige svima!

----------


## hello kitty

Moje dvije male mrvice su prokucale  :Heart:  :Heart:  i sad se zajedno radujemo svakom novom danu !!

----------


## rozalija

> Moje dvije male mrvice su prokucale  i sad se zajedno radujemo svakom novom danu !!


Bravo draga moja za dva mala srčeka.

----------


## sara38

> drage cure, danas mi je 10dpt i ja nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma  ni da cu dobiti mengu ni da sam trudna. do jucer sam osjecala (.)(.), ali danas nista i to me zabrinjava. neosudzujem se napraviti test.help


*Amly* meni je danas 10dnt i uopće se ne opterećujem oko simptoma. Tu nema pravila, sve individualno. Pokušaj se opustit i bit će sve ok. Ja isto vadim betu 07. 

*Hello kitty* prekrasno. :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

hello kitty čestitam!

----------


## mare157

> Moje dvije male mrvice su prokucale  i sad se zajedno radujemo svakom novom danu !!


Kako je prekrasno pročitati ovakav post!!!
Sretno i tebi i mrvama i neka prođe školski narednih 9 mjeseci! Predivno i svima nam daje nadu za dalje!

----------


## Blekonja

hello kitty ajme prekrasno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!

----------


## Snekica

> Kako je prekrasno pročitati ovakav post!!!


Čestitam!

----------


## hello kitty

Hvala vam svima od srca na podršci, svima vam držim fige da uskoro i vi objavite ovakvu lijepu vijest.Radujem se unaprijed svim vašim uspjesima !

----------


## osijek

*hello kitty* čestitam od srca na  :Heart:  :Heart:   i želim ti školski do kraja!
Ja isto čekam betu 07. ili 09.06. , ali bit će ona na kraju 08.06.

----------


## angel 1

*Osijek*  držim fige da i tebi možemo 8.6. čestitati na  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Nek te dvije blastice rastuuuu i rrrrrrrrrrastuuu  :Yes:

----------


## amly

hello kitty....bravo za tvoje mrvice

...evo da vam i ja prijavim svoje stanje.jucer popodne test 11 dnt +, jutros jos jedan +.jos se bojim radovat sutra idem vaditi ß.
Simptomi: nemam nikakvih siptoma niti da cu dobiti mengu niti da sam trudna. (.)(.) su se opet napuhale,ali ne previse kao kada cu dobiti i hvataju me valovi vrucine imam filing da imam temperaturu ali nemam.

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Amly, pa ti si nam truuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudnaaaaaaaaaaaaa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

samo ti još lijepo izvadi betu da ti potvrdi trudnoću i to je to. 

Ajde još malo detalja... jesi radila IVF ili ICSI? Gdje si bila u postupku? Kakva stimulacija, reakcija, koliko su ti mrvica vratili...............

AJme, kako je lijepo kad ovako počne jutro :Very Happy:

----------


## amly

3 ivf vracene 2 mrvice.....bogu hvala radzeno u njemackoj, blaga stimulacija koju sam zapocela s klomifenom i poslije samo par dana po dvije sprice...isla sam bez iti malo nade u ovaj postupak.

nakon transvera dr. mi je rekao da ostanem lezati sat vremana ja nisam izdrzala vec nekih 45 min. na putu kuci sam tri puta tako jako kihnula da sam pomislila od ovog puta nece biti opet nista. na dan transvera sam pokusala lezati ali od drugog dana sam radila sve normalno osim peglanja i usisavanja (samo sam dva puta malo usisavala....pssss). uzela sam si 10-ak dana godisnji i uzivala sam doma, radila sve sto volim. prije dva dana sam bila imala strasnu krizu (prvi put) da sam cili dan plakala (hormoni,hormoni) i to zato jer su mi se (.)(.) bile ispuhale

svima vama zelim da vam bog da sto vise snage, jer u svemu ovome cini mi se da je to najbitnije
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sto vise plusica

----------


## osijek

*amly* čestitam od srca!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

amlyyyy kakva prekrasna vijest, ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i hvala za priču, to najviše volim čitati.  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Amly bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Igolina1

amly čestitam!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljana

Kitty ...Almy  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
Cestitam drage mame!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> amly čestitam!!!


Bravo bravo za +.

----------


## sara38

*Amly* eto, jesam rekla da će biti sve ok. Prekrasno, čestitam. :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

*Amly čestitam* !!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## AnneMary

Amly čestitam!
 evo ja si šiknila zadnji brevacid 1500, a sad šta bude.
isto nemam simptoma, malo sjećam maternicu kao da su ukruti, pa brzo promjenim položaj, to me uvijek muči, ubi me psiha.
još je jako rano i baš želim da ovaj put uspije!

----------


## amly

*AnneMary*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju snagu~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jos za plusic

ja sam danas vadila ß i zvali su me iz klinike da je pozitivna, samo mi nije mogla reci kolika je. u utorak imam ponovno termin.....jedva cekam

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovo je za sve vas buduce trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## rose

pozdrav svima,
ja sam nova na ovom forumu,ako mi tko može pomoć bila bi zahvalna....

danas mi je 10dpt i popodne mi je bilo par točkica krvi na gačicama,onda malo smeđkasto pomješano sa utrofestanima a sad ništa... već sam se dobro isplakala ali jeli moguće da nije kraj,da ovo ipak nije vještica?
ima li ko sa sličnim iskustvom,molim pomozite... hvala

----------


## kiara79

rose,ne brini par točkica ne znači menga...možda je implatacijsko...držim fige da je to...pozzzz

----------


## ines31

> pozdrav svima,
> ja sam nova na ovom forumu,ako mi tko može pomoć bila bi zahvalna....
> 
> danas mi je 10dpt i popodne mi je bilo par točkica krvi na gačicama,onda malo smeđkasto pomješano sa utrofestanima a sad ništa... već sam se dobro isplakala ali jeli moguće da nije kraj,da ovo ipak nije vještica?
> ima li ko sa sličnim iskustvom,molim pomozite... hvala


Isto je i kod mene bilo 10 dnt ali nije bila m bilo je implantacijsko i evo nas sada u 15 tt! Sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je implantacijsko!!!
Za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!!!!!! Pusa curke :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

*amly* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rose

draga ines hvala na odgovoru,
iskreno se nadam da je implatacijsko a ne ono drugo...
iako sam i dalje zabrinuta,jutros mi je opet bilo nešto tamnosmeđe onako suho na gačicama... jeli tebi to prestalo odmah isti dan ili se nastavilo?

----------


## sali

*amly* čestitam :Very Happy: 
*hello kitty* bravo za tvoje mrvice :Heart:  :Heart: 
*rose* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro ugledaš veliki + na testu

----------


## loks

čestitke draga *Amly*!!!
*sara* ????

----------


## ines31

> draga ines hvala na odgovoru,
> iskreno se nadam da je implatacijsko a ne ono drugo...
> iako sam i dalje zabrinuta,jutros mi je opet bilo nešto tamnosmeđe onako suho na gačicama... jeli tebi to prestalo odmah isti dan ili se nastavilo?


Meni je trajalo jedan dan, ustvari ni toliko, bilo je par kapi krvi i onda možda tijekom dana malo smeđkasto i ništa više (drugi dan ništa), a ako ti je smeđkasto i suho to ti je stara krv pa se  stvarno nadam da je implatacijsko, znam kako se osjećaš, ja sam već sve otpisala i planirala kako ću u novi postupak, no beta me je nakon dva dana pozitivno iznenadila! Držim fige~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi kao i mene!!!! :Love:  :Very Happy:

----------


## aleksandraj

rose, to moze biti znak trudnoce. Moj ti je savjet da do bete strogo mirujes jer ako si trudna onda bi ti to i dr propisao i nemoj se nervirati jer to stetno djeluje..zelim ti veliki + i veliku betu

----------


## hello kitty

Amly,čestitke !!

----------


## Blekonja

> rose, to moze biti znak trudnoce. Moj ti je savjet da do bete strogo mirujes jer ako si trudna onda bi ti to i dr propisao i nemoj se nervirati jer to stetno djeluje..zelim ti veliki + i veliku betu


potpisujem, a amly čestitam od srca draga!!!
pozz svima!!

----------


## rose

jutro svima,
evo mene opet,danas mi je 12dnt,smređkasti iscjedak se povukao ali i svi simptomi,() () su mi se ispuhale,tijekom dana znam osjetit pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha i jajnicima i to je to...
čula sam se sa doktoricom,kaže mi da izdržim do četvrtka pa da izvadim betu..
imam osječaj da neće bit dobro

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa ako ti se povukao iscjedak po meni je to dobar znak jer menga kad počne se ne povlači nego krene sve jače~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je ipak trudnoća

----------


## crvenkapica77

bok cure.....jeli se smije poslije transfera  ici na more, na kupanje i sl.  ??

----------


## ines31

> bok cure.....jeli se smije poslije transfera  ici na more, na kupanje i sl.  ??


Pa iskreno ja ti ne bi preporučila kupanje u moru nakon transfera , bar su meni tako rekli  i kupanje u kadi je zabranjeno samo tuširanje, ali mislim opet da treba  ponašati onako kako se ti osjećaš i kako ti odgovovara! 
Rose biti će to sve ok!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## AnneMary

evo jučer sam mislila jutros napravit test ali nekako nemama snage, ipak  ću sutra kako sam rekla.
od simptoma ni S pa viš ene znam šta da očekujem.
iskreno se nadam da će biti moj prvi plus na testiću (s malom sam odmah radila betu).

crvenkapice i ja mislim da će ti SD donijet sreću i da ćeš uskoro imat velliku betu. iščekujemo!

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure   jel boli transfer  i  dali da sta popijem   protiv bolova.....???

----------


## osijek

transfer ne boli i ne moraš ništa piti i ne moraš se bojati toga apsolutno.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala

----------


## loks

*Anne Mary* držim fige za test...naravno da bude pozitiva, ništa drugo ne priznajem!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

anne mary    zelim   ti   veliki  +  na testu    Sretno

----------


## ines31

Anne Mary neka ovajPut bude velikI PLUS i velika teta beta! Sretno!
Svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~za velike bete!

----------


## AnneMary

Minus ko kuća 10 dan poslije ransfera, koji je bio 5 dan.
mislim da se nemam čemu nadat pa proglašavam ovaj postupak neuspjelim.

sad se moram izračunat da li ići u stimulirani u 7. mjesecu ili čekati jesen, jer bih 21.06. trebala na godišnji.

svim čekalicama da prođu bolje od mene!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš mi je žao Anne Mary
Joj šta je meni bolio trbuh noćas mislila sam da sam dobila stvari i sanjala sam to i onda sam se probudila oko 6 i ništa, samo mi je malo od utrogestana procurilo, danas mi je 6. dan od transfera pa bi bilo i malo prerano za stvari i sad sam se po prvi put zapitala da se nije ipak plod uhvatio?

----------


## H2O

AnneMary ne bi ti volila davati lažnu nadu ali zašto ne bi radila betu....

----------


## andreja

potpisujem  *H20* ipak ti je tek 10-ti dan od ET,a možda je bila i kasnija implantacija...

----------


## AnneMary

ma nekako znam , jer bar nešto bi se pokazalo, ali ako ne dođe onda ću radit ponovno za 2-3 dana.
ne da mi se ići u Zagreb na vađenje krvi, pa opet po nalaze, prevelik mi je to trošak a imam još testića.

----------


## amly

evo moj update: danas sam bila na kontroli i ß se dupla  :Smile: . danas sam 5+1 i nista se nevidi na ultrazvuku, kaze dr da moram racunati i s vanmaternicnom....posto sam ju vec jednom imala sigurna sam da nije...mozete li mi molim vas reci kada se je kod vas vidilo nesto na ultrazvuku...puno hvala

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure   koji  dan  poslije transfera vadite  betu ?  meni je dr. rekao  12dpt  doci sa betom     ...zasto?......i onako se ne moze nista vidjeti na uzv

----------


## amly

crvenkapica77 ß mozes vaditi vec 9-ti dan, ali na ultrazvuku se vidi kako sam danas procitala tek nakon sto je ß1000-1200 ili najdalje u 4 tj nakon transvera

----------


## amly

mala mimi mislim da bi to mogla biti implantacija

----------


## Korny77

Betu sam vadila točno 12dnt - i još jednom 15dnt.
A na prvi ultrazvuk sam išla 3 tjedna nakon transfera i već se vidjela gestacijska vrećica gdje je dr.B. potvrdio trudnoću.
Onda sam bila naručena za tjedan dana pa još jednom za deset dana.
Pozzz....

----------


## crvenkapica77

a da ja  napravim  betu  12dpt i  onda  javim dr.  i  dogovorim se za  dalje   .....nema smisla ici  u zg  12dpt  zar ne?

----------


## AnneMary

> a da ja  napravim  betu  12dpt i  onda  javim dr.  i  dogovorim se za  dalje   .....nema smisla ici  u zg  12dpt  zar ne?


naravno da nema!
napravi betu pa ćeš onda dalje vidjet.
pretpostavljam da ćeš ga nazvat i daj Bože reći da je pozitivna, i onda dogovorit pregled za 2 tj.
 ali mislim da ni za to ne moraš u Zagreb, pa možeš i u Splitu napravit UZV i potvrdit da je gestacijska u maternici di joj je mjesto.
mislim da je glupo toliko se voziti i izlagat radi jednog uzv-a.

da ne duljim, prvo nam javi veliku betu!

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

...ja možda samu sebe pojedem  :Rolling Eyes:  (danas mi je 3 dpt)
Da li je realno bojati se kihniti, kašljati, ili prestrašiti se neke situacije ili događaja... i onda misliti da možda to bude utjecalo da se mrva ne primi???
Ja sam konstantno u paranoji oko toga. 
I hoću ići na more, a bojim se da i to ne bude presudno, iliti ''opasno''.
I mrzim što svaki pokret kontroliram, što se ne opustim, nego stalno mislim- ajme, ne diži ovo, to je teško, a nemoj ni čučnut, ne spavam na trbuhu, a jako volim spavat na trbuhu, dižem se i sjedam na stolicu skoro kao da imam križobolju... mislim, poludit ću tako. Jeste li i vi takve?  :Embarassed:  
I jesu li uopće takvi strahovi realni?
Dođe danas moj nećak koji toliko jako želi bratića i krene prema mom trbuhu, a ja se prestrašim da me slučajno ne zgnječi, gledam neki film i prestraši me neka glupa scena i ja mislim da je to kraj. Ovo nije normalo, je l'da?

----------


## crvenkapica77

truncicabaluncica......i ja  se  bojim kihnuti  i nakasljati....2x  sam kihnula i zabolilo me  pa sad  me strah   :Smile: ....spavanje na stomaku hm...ja sam citala na  srpskom forumu da  one  poslije  transfera  prakticitaju  spavati na stomaku      e saad    ti budi pametan....
na mora  bolje   nemoj, iskreno,  pricekaj  jos do bete....ja  bi isto - ja sam ti inace luda za morem  suncanjem i kupanjem  ali  cu se strpiti.....
i na kraju da, strahovi  su realni  bar  meni....ali probaj ne misliti previse o tome  da ces nesto upropastiti....opusti se.....i meni je to tesko....pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

i meni je  3  dan ako ne racunam  dan trensfera.....vidim ti radis  betu tek  24.6    uh ja   odlucila  22.6   :Wink:

----------


## frka

da vas utjesim - strahovi su apsolutno NEREALNI!!! ne bu vam nis bilo od kihanja, kasljanja i spavanja na trbuhu! mada se vjerovatno sve osjecamo kao polu-invalidi nakon transfera. ali stvarno nema potrebe za tim!

jedna zena je na VV-u pala ko kruska sa stola odmah nakon transfera i automatski pocela plakati i ridati jer je bila uvjrena da zbog toga nece biti nista od postupka. i zamislite - sad je trudna!!!

embriji ne mogu biti bolje zasticeni u maternici i nemojte se zabrinjavati oko sitnica... sad sve ovisi o visoj sili...

sretno!!!

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

*crvenkapice*, da, mi smo mislim isti dan imale embriotransfer, a meni dr rekao da napravim test 24.6. ...možda padnem u napast prije  :Grin: , mislim, najradije bi već sad otišla kupiti jedan. Ali neću. I neću ga kupit do 23.6. jer bi ga inače isti tren napravila. 
I znaš da sam do sad bila na moru?  :Embarassed:  Ali nisam se kupala, samo sam se u plićaku malo smočila dva puta. Nisam mogla odoljeti... predivno je. Jedva čekam taj glupi test da počnem živit!!! Možda na jedan dan i umrem ako bude negativan, ali ...ok, valjda ću poslije oživit i da se višesve vrati u normalu!
*frka*, hvala, imat ću na umu to što si napisala! Valjda ću se uspjet malo skulirat do tog testa!

----------


## Ogla

hejho... evo i mene k vama.... u meni je 8-stanični mali zametak koji se nadam danas pretvorio u 16-stanični  :Smile:  inače mi je 1.d.n.t. tek.... a već sam se 'ucrvala' u krevetu...da ne govorim vrućini  :Smile:  srećom sam se dočepala nekih online serija pa mi to odvlači misli.... online serije - zakon!

----------


## crvenkapica77

*ogla   * sretno
*truncicabaluncica * meni su rekli no  kupanje - no jako suncanje....a ti  laganini onda  na plazi...da ti nisi negdje blizu mora  pa ti je tesko odolit    :Wink: 
vidim da si 77  god  i ja sam.... :Wink: ......meni dr. rekao   12dpt  doci sa  nalazima bete   ----ja  necu nego cu  tad tek napravit   betu  i nazvati   jer mi bas  zg i nije blizu    vec  oko 370km.....u kojoj si bolnici  u postupku bila......pazit  cemo se do bete   :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

dali je itko od vas  3  dpt   uzimao-pikao   se decapeptylom?  ja jesam danas  ali ne znam zasto...

----------


## zdenkomagic

> dali je itko od vas  3  dpt   uzimao-pikao   se decapeptylom?  ja jesam danas  ali ne znam zasto...


Da,moja supruga,4. dan,isto tako ne znamo zašto.Možda protiv hiperstimulacije?

----------


## tiki_a

trunčicabalunčica, i kod mene su uvijek bili takvi strahovi iako znam da su nerealni. Baš sve što si nabrojila; i često sam pomislila da li se to i drugima događa. Drži se~~~~~~

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

> *ogla* sretno
> *truncicabaluncica* meni su rekli no kupanje - no jako suncanje....a ti laganini onda na plazi...da ti nisi negdje blizu mora pa ti je tesko odolit 
> vidim da si 77 god i ja sam..........meni dr. rekao 12dpt doci sa nalazima bete ----ja necu nego cu tad tek napravit betu i nazvati jer mi bas zg i nije blizu vec oko 370km.....u kojoj si bolnici u postupku bila......pazit cemo se do bete


Rekli su ti baš no kupanje, no sunčanje?  :Unsure:  ajme meni!
Mene moj dr katapultirao sa onog stola odmah nakon transfera. I nikakve zabrane nisam dobila. Meni je more na 2km od kuće, i jučer sam si na plaži mantrala kako je sunce izvor života i mora pomoči mojoj mrvici.  :Laughing: 
Sve postupke sam radila u Ljubljani, odnosno Postojni, kod dr Reša.
Pa da, i meni se čini logičnije da napraviš betu u svom gradu, pa zoveš da ti da upute za dalje! 
Joooj, crvenkapice, moramo uspjeti!!!  :Love: 
Hvala, tiki_a!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

trunči, izgleda da je kod reša opet baby boom, kao na jesen, držim figeeeeeee, i bez obzira što katapultira sa stola, a mi kod njega ni ne znamo što je ležanje nakon transfera :Smile: , i htjela sam pitati-zar se zaista ne smije niti malo kupati nakon transfera? Šta ima tako loše u tome?

----------


## crvenkapica77

i mene su odmah   lansirali   sa  stola  doma  :Wink: ....ali sam stigla pitat  , jer je ipak ljeto,  jel smijem na more,  dr. rekao da pricekam do bete....vjerujem ti da ne mozes odolit  ja sam ipak  60km od mora.  i lakse mi je...i  sto se tice moje bete 22.6  -  šipak -  tad je praznik  jelda  i ne rade?   odgađam za 23.6....uh....
moramo uspjet moramo....meni je  1 ivf  i sva sam   uzbuđena....

----------


## Pinky

evo linka na isto pitanje:

http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-46635.html

http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/R...dnost/?Page=37

*Smijem li se kupati u moru ili u bazenu nakon ET-a?* Ne postoji znanstveni dokaz da kupanje u moru ili bazenu utječe na  implantaciju embrija nakon embriotransfera.


*Jesu li dopušteni spolni odnosi nakon embriotransfera?* Ne postoje pouzdani znanstveni dokazi da spolni odnosi nakon  embriotransfera imaju utjecaj na implantaciju embrija.



*Kad se najranije nakon embriotransfera može* *raditi  test na trudnoću iz krvi?*
 10. dan, računajući embriotransfer kao nulti dan.



*Je li u IVF postupku bolje Utrogestan kapsule uzimati  vaginalno ili oralno?*
 Utrogestan je bolje uzimati vaginalno.



*Koliko se mora mirovati nakon vaginalne primjene Utrogestana?*
 Petnaestak minuta.


evo sta radoncic kaze:


Nema razloga zasto se ne bi kupali - ishod ionako ne  ovisi o tome. Iz vlastitih iskustva, uvijek sam radje preporucivao  kupanje nakon 2 dana od transfera, psiholoski vise opusta.

----------


## mare41

Pinky, mila, thanks.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jeli ikad ikome  bilo krvi  poslije transfera,  danas mi je  5dpt i vidim malo krvi na gacicama  .....svijetla-  crvena....sta je to???

----------


## AnneMary

> jeli ikad ikome  bilo krvi  poslije transfera,  danas mi je  5dpt i vidim malo krvi na gacicama  .....svijetla-  crvena....sta je to???


 daj Bože da je impantacijsko!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel   postoji  mogucnost  da jeste ?     ili sto bi moglo drugo biti..menga?  ...zadnja  26.5 bila
..sto ako se ujutro ustanem i bude jos vise krvi  -  sto cu?

----------


## AnneMary

> jel   postoji  mogucnost  da jeste ?     ili sto bi moglo drugo biti..menga?  ...zadnja  26.5 bila
> ..sto ako se ujutro ustanem i bude jos vise krvi  -  sto cu?


 ne možeš ništa osim totalno mirovat i vidit jel jako puno krvi ili malo.ako je obilno i jako crveno tj.svježa krv vjerovatno je menga.
ako je tamnije i samo u tragovima moguće da je implatacija.
u svakom slučaju preostaje ti čekat, samo probaj se ne nervirat, znam da je teško, ali činjenic aje da ništa ne možeš i da će bit šta bude.

šta bi drugo moglo bit nemam pojma, jedino menga. ali s obzirom na utriće i sve mislim da je prerano za nju.

odi spavat, sutra ćeš više znat.

----------


## Ogla

> *Smijem li se kupati u moru ili u bazenu nakon ET-a?* Ne postoji znanstveni dokaz da kupanje u moru ili bazenu utječe na  implantaciju embrija nakon embriotransfera.
> 
> 
> *Jesu li dopušteni spolni odnosi nakon embriotransfera?* Ne postoje pouzdani znanstveni dokazi da spolni odnosi nakon  embriotransfera imaju utjecaj na implantaciju embrija.
> 
> 
> evo sta radoncic kaze:
> 
> 
> Nema razloga zasto se ne bi kupali - ishod ionako ne  ovisi o tome. Iz vlastitih iskustva, uvijek sam radje preporucivao  kupanje nakon 2 dana od transfera, psiholoski vise opusta.


to sa spolim odnosom mi je nekako logično da baš i nije preporučljivo.. tijekom spolnog odnosa dolazi do kontrakcije maternice, pa ću osobno pričekati.... ovo za kupanje mi je nekako ok, ako nećeš u podne na na +40 otići sunčati se...  :Smile:

----------


## Ogla

> jeli ikad ikome  bilo krvi  poslije transfera,  danas mi je  5dpt i vidim malo krvi na gacicama  .....svijetla-  crvena....sta je to???


meni je osobno odmah nakon transfera bilo krvi - kasnije taj dan, ali to pripisujem samom transferu i 'čačkanju' krv je bila smeđa, tj 'stara' pa je moguće da su to ostaci i od punkcije i od transfera... za sviježu, svijetlocrvenu krv mislim da je najbolje kontaktirati doktora i pitati za savijet.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutro......jutros  krvi nema....tj. poslije  onoga sto sam vidjela  nije  je vise nikako bilo.....a bilo je jako malo  krvi.....da je menga   kontam valjda bi  vec  dosla  ali ono pravo,   jos nista,  cekam  ko na iglama........nazalost ja svog dr. uopce tel. ne mogu dobiti  :Sad:

----------


## Ogla

ja ću vjerovati da ćeš nam na 'odbrojavanju' javiti kako se beta dupla ko belsava i da je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

> jutro......jutros krvi nema....tj. poslije onoga sto sam vidjela nije je vise nikako bilo.....a bilo je jako malo krvi.....da je menga kontam valjda bi vec dosla ali ono pravo, jos nista, cekam ko na iglama........nazalost ja svog dr. uopce tel. ne mogu dobiti


Draga, i ja mislim da nije menga... vidiš da danas ništa nema... a i zar nebi bilo prerano za mengu, ako si zadnju imala 26.5.? Mislim, sve ovisi koliko su ti dugi ciklusi, ali vjerujem da toliko kratki ipak nisu, je li tako?  :Love:  Bit će sve ok! 
Ja imam sve simtopme svog pms-a u punoj snazi. Čas sam nervozna, čas sva razdražljiva, ulovila me manija čišćenja kao i obično pred mengu -jučer natjerala mm da čistimo kuću, cice velike i bolne, pokoji prištić...  :Undecided:  Meni tak nemoguće izgleda da ću ikada vidjeti te dvije crtice na testu... ono, miljama daleko od mene, u nekom drugom životu možda. 
E, a da li vi pijete kavu sad dok smo čekalice bete? Ja u svim postupcima prije nisam pila... a sad ujutro poijem jednu malu sa puno mlijeka. Ne mogu bez kave, odmah me glava počne bolit. Valjda niski tlak koliko sam skužila.

----------


## Ogla

a zašto ne popit kavu? doduše ja i nisam neki kavopija, i moja je ona iz filteraparata s mlijekom... ali sam kupila teglu cikle za endometrij.. jest da neće Bog zna šta pomoć, ali baš mi se jede cikla.... 
...danas mi je 4.d.n.t. i ni P od PMS-a, nema sisa, nema lošeg raspoloženja, zapravo cvrkućem okolo... morala sam usisati, jer nisam izdržala... ali sam bila nježna i samo onako 'ofrlje' tek toliko da mi ne škripi pod nogama... :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

truncicabaluncica......pa isti smo dan imale transfer, brojimo isto....imamo iste simptome....i  pristice imam i ja....samo sam ja imala i krvi....zasto mislis da je kod tebe pms.?....moj ciklus je   kraci   24-25-26....ali nikad nisam procurila  sa utricima   .....ali svejedno jos je rano za mengu  -  ali vjestica  zna iznenadit....kontam  ne bi trebala dobit  prije 20.6......kupila sam test  za T. jutros...

ogla   sta  ti ne uzimas   estrofem  ?
tu dilemu sa  pijenjem kave sam vec i ja imala prije  i odlucila sam da jedna  salica kave  sa  mlijekom nece   naskoditi....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se danas nastavilo sa smeđim iscjetkom bojim se da je to ipak početak menge, ne znam da li da i dalje stavljam utriće ili ne

----------


## Ogla

> ogla   sta  ti ne uzimas   estrofem  ?
> tu dilemu sa  pijenjem kave sam vec i ja imala prije  i odlucila sam da jedna  salica kave  sa  mlijekom nece   naskoditi....


Estrofem? Uzimam samo utrogestan i andol 100...

----------


## tlatincica

> Meni se danas nastavilo sa smeđim iscjetkom bojim se da je to ipak početak menge, ne znam da li da i dalje stavljam utriće ili ne


Ako još nije menga, samo ti nastavi.

----------


## tlatincica

Mali Mimi kako se držiš? ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pčelica2009

Samo bih se htjela osvrnuti na post od Pinky.Iz vlastitog iskustva-prilikom jednog ivf-ležala sam do ß-bila je 0.Skužila sam da je najbolje opustiti se i raditi sve kao i inače samo ne teško dizati.Tako sam ovaj puta,dan poslije et išla nazad iz Slovenije pa svratila u West Gate pa u Zg kod prijatelja.Tek predvečer došla kući.Sutradan malo odmorila,stavila rublje prati,usisavala do ß,išla u trgovinu..Sve normalno ali bez tereta.I sve jela i pila(osim alkohola-lažem...ponekad pola čaše piva).Nemojte se opterećivati pa poslije sebe kriviti.Ako se uhvatilo-uhvatilo se 1. ili 3. dan.A otpasti baš ne može lagano.Ipak je zaštićeno u maternici.Zato se opustite i što manje razmišljajte.Pusa

----------


## tuzna

da,nekako se i ja frzim ovakvog stava.obzirom da nisam trudnica,smao cekalica,i to sa jednim osmostanicnim treci dan,mislim da mozda nisam nisam najkompetentnija da pricam uopce o ovome,ali mi je nekako nelogicno da mirujem totalno, da ne perem sudove ili stavljam ves u masinu...juce sma recimo poslijepodne brala jagode u basti i nikad nisam ni pomislila da bi mi to nesto moglo naskoditi...mislim,taj polozaj tijela kad se beru jagode.
ipak,ponavljam ono sto sam vec rekla,pa kako bi onda zene prirodno ostajale trudne?
sretno svima

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Estrofem? Uzimam samo utrogestan i andol 100...


pa pisala si da  jedes ciklu  za endometrij pa zato pitam jesi dobila estrofem tablete za endometrij.....ako nisi vjerovatno ti je  dobar....a  cikla naravno nece odmoc   zdrava je....vidi ja  tuka u  frizideru imam sok od cikle zaboravih na njega......

----------


## crvenkapica77

pcelice    :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## mravak

a zašto ste vi dobile tabletice za pit a ja ne??  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa šta nisi dobila utrogestane Mravak?

----------


## mravak

to jesam dobila :Smile:   ali to ne pijem,već stavljam vaginalno  :Smile: 

Mislila sam na andole,estrofem,još neke za opuštanje maternice... ja ništa ne pijem...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma većina nas ne pije ništa, utrogestane dobiju svi a ovo drugo po potrebi, estrofem se dobije samo ako ti je tanak endometrij a andol kao za cirkulaciju u maternici mada nema nekih znanstvenih dokaza da to zbilja pomaže zato se opusti dobila si sve što ti treba

----------


## mravak

Mali mimi  :Heart:

----------


## Ogla

> pa pisala si da  jedes ciklu  za endometrij pa zato pitam jesi dobila estrofem tablete za endometrij.....ako nisi vjerovatno ti je  dobar....a  cikla naravno nece odmoc   zdrava je....vidi ja  tuka u  frizideru imam sok od cikle zaboravih na njega......


ma cikla je čisto za back-up  :Wink:  a i zdrava je.... dr. mi nikada nije komentirao endometrij niti da je tanak niti da je taman - ništa, pa je valjda dobar  :Smile:

----------


## Ogla

> Ma većina nas ne pije ništa, utrogestane dobiju svi a ovo drugo po potrebi, estrofem se dobije samo ako ti je tanak endometrij a andol kao za cirkulaciju u maternici mada nema nekih znanstvenih dokaza da to zbilja pomaže zato se opusti dobila si sve što ti treba


tako je  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja andol nisam dobila......mravak no sikiriki ako nisi dobila- onda sa razlogom nisi, znaju dr.    .....ha ja... :Wink:

----------


## sandric

Konacno dodjoh i ja to ovog topica. Juce bio transfer dvije mrvice 3.dan nakon punkcije, dr. kaze dobrog kvaliteta. Beta 02.07.10. i sad treba prezivjeti do tada. Ja sam nesto u nekom grcu i strahu pa se pokusavam cjeli dan osloboditi toga i opustiti jer sam od svih cura na transferu ja i jos jedna bile 3.dan a svi drugi sa blasticama. A uspjeh je sigurno veci sa blasticama pa sam plasljiva sta ce biti sa mnom, ma ja sam izgleda od svega skoro skrenula s uma......... Uostalom sad sam razmisljala da bespotrebno panicim u sebi, da se trebam opustiti i uzivati mazeci svoj stomak sa dvije mrvice i cekati betu. Na zadnjem uzv endometrijum mi je bio 15,5 i koristim utrice od punkcije 3x2 i folnu koju sam inace pila jos 2 mjeseca prije. Pozzzz

----------


## rozalija

sandric samo se ti opusti i mazi svoje mrvice i vjeruj mi ni blastice nisu mjerilo hoće li biti uspijeh ili ne, u našoj grupi je bila žena sa blasticama koja nije uspijela dok jje druga sa vraćena dva 8-stanična embrija danas uvelike trudnica u 20 tjednu trudnoće. Zato draga glavu gore,veseli se i uživaj sa svojim mrvicama, ti si  trudnica 100%.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  bole li vas  nenormalno grudi.....mene vec  od  stimulacije  ali  sad je jos gore, spavat ne mogu,  samo na leđima.....imam malo vece  (.) (.)   pa  muku mucim,  stvarno bole....za poludit

----------


## Ogla

> cure  bole li vas  nenormalno grudi.....mene vec  od  stimulacije  ali  sad je jos gore, spavat ne mogu,  samo na leđima.....imam malo vece  (.) (.)   pa  muku mucim,  stvarno bole....za poludit


.. ma kakvi... ali su me bolile kod prethodnih postupaka,a i općenito tako da te razumijem! bole prilikom ustajanja, i kada malo trebaš potrčait, i, i. i... kod mene stvarno ovaj put ništa
nema tu pravila...

----------


## reny123

Danas 9dnt, jutro počelo s laganim menstrualnim bolovima i smeđim mrljavljenjem. Traje još i sad, (.)(.) manje bolne nego jučer. Što li će od toga biti, ne znam. Bolova nema. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ogla

.. uh meni je... 8d.n.t. ništa osim ponekog štipkanja u utrobi, malo jedan jajnik, malo drugi, malo maternica...grudi i dalje ne bole i to je to.. već me hvata lagana nervoza i jedva čekam sutra na posao.... da li napraviti u utorak kućni test ili ne, pitanje je sad  :Smile: 

.. moram li napomenuti da se pripremam za negativnu betu i da se već unaprijed tješim kako 'nema veze idem ja na jesen'....

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure moje....poslije  jutrasnjeg negativnog testa.....sad  su i  grudi totalno  ispuhane   prestale  bolit.....
kad se  moze  u sl. stimul. postupak?     ako je sad bio u 6mj.?    bil se moglo  u   9mj?  ili je to rano?

----------


## Ogla

.. ja sam bila sada na klomifenima (polustimulirani), pa sam pitala kada mogu doći ako ništa od ovog puta... mislila sam da će reći 10-11 mjesec ali je dr. rekao da se vidimo u 9. (tada bi išla na stimulirani),najbolje  nazovi kliniku i pitaj....

----------


## Pinky

> cure moje....poslije  jutrasnjeg negativnog testa.....sad  su i  grudi totalno  ispuhane   prestale  bolit.....
> kad se  moze  u sl. stimul. postupak?     ako je sad bio u 6mj.?    bil se moglo  u   9mj?  ili je to rano?


koliko si inekcija i kojih koristila?

ako si bila u pravom stimuliranom, trebala bi pricekati pola godine. ne valja se sa zdravljem igrati.
ja sam lani imala postupak u 5., pa u 11. mjesecu

----------


## Mini3

Cure, vi koje ste pacijentice VV, jeste li u slučaju negativne bete javljale dr. rezultat? Na otpusnom pismu mi piše, obavezno javiti rezultat. Glupo mi je javljati beta=0.

----------


## Mini3

> Danas 9dnt, jutro počelo s laganim menstrualnim bolovima i smeđim mrljavljenjem. Traje još i sad, (.)(.) manje bolne nego jučer. Što li će od toga biti, ne znam. Bolova nema.


Držim fige draga da sve bude super!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> koliko si inekcija i kojih koristila?
> 
> ako si bila u pravom stimuliranom, trebala bi pricekati pola godine. ne valja se sa zdravljem igrati.
> ja sam lani imala postupak u 5., pa u 11. mjesecu


oko 20  menopura    i   9  decapeptyla   ......6mj.velis??   ajmee  -   12 mj onda.??.....ja ne znam kako dr. na SD dobit na tel.    utorkom samo  ali ovaj utorak je  praznik....cekati  sl. utorak  ?    predaleko....

----------


## Pinky

mini, trebas javiti i pozitivan i negativan rezultat. bas mi je zao zbog -....

crvenkapice, ja sam lani u 5. bila na 25 decapeptyla, 32 gonala i 8 menopura, pa sam morala cekati 6 mjeseci. ti imas puno blazu stimulaciju od mene, pa vjerujem da bi mogla dalje nakon klasicna 3 ciklusa od ovoga, ali provjeri sa doktorom. tamo negdi u  10., ponovo, a do tada se lipo odmori i iskupaj

----------


## Kadauna

crvenkapice.... iskreno sumnjam da cete lijecnici uzeti opet u stimulirani postupak nakon samo 3 mjeseca, nazalost u HR stvari tako ne funkcioniraju  :Sad: (

I mozda, mozda, mozda je test ipak preuranjen. Koji ti je danas dan nakon punkcije?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kadauna,  10dpt  je danas.....od jutros  brljavi smeđe...od punkcije 13 dana

----------


## Kadauna

svakako bih ponovila test sutra, preksutra ili vadila betu...................

----------


## sandric

*3dnt*
Malo bolova s vremena na vrijeme u stomaku, nesto kao grcevi. Grudi na dodir malo tvrde, nekad se napuhaju pa se ispuhaju, bradavice malo bole. I nista vise.
Ja prvo umislila da nema nista od ovoga ali kad sam danas stigla kuci onda sam lezala i mazila stomak i dvije mrvice unutra. Uostalom kao da sam pukla. Kad me neko nazove na tel i kaze da je sretan zbog svega sto mi se dogodilo i da ce to biti uredu ja onda pomislim u sebi: Bože dragi pa moguće je da sam ja stvarno trudna? Nadam se da je i vama bilo tako.......

----------


## Pinky

2dpt
taman imam neke uzasne vaginalne grceve. nadam se da to nije zbog toga sto sam danas bila aktivnija nego u prethodna 3 postupka, setala sam, doduse ne pretjerano...

----------


## goa

> 2dpt
> taman imam neke uzasne vaginalne grceve. nadam se da to nije zbog toga sto sam danas bila aktivnija nego u prethodna 3 postupka, setala sam, doduse ne pretjerano...


 Drži se, Pinky, grčevi znaju biti dobra stvar, meni su bar donijeli trbuščić  :Love:  !

----------


## Pinky

ali tako rano? tek je 2dpt

----------


## sandric

> ali tako rano? tek je 2dpt


1 i 2.dnt sam imala iste grceve, sve me je nesto stipkalo i grcilo se "dole". Od jutros vise nemam te grceve. I ja sam umislila sebi da mi je od toga sto sam 1.dnt na vece izasla na pice u najblizu slasticarnu pored kuce i da mi je od toga sto nisam mirovala i taj dan. Ali bice super ako bude kao sto je Goa napisala.

----------


## Čupko1

I ja se sjećam tog grčenja u prvoj trudnoći, jedino ne znam kada točno je počelo. Sigurna sam da to nije nikakav loš znak. Ovaj put ga ne osjećam, osjećam se točno kao pred mengu, niti malo drugačije i voljela bih da mi netko kaže da i to može biti dobar znak.

----------


## Ogla

> I ja se sjećam tog grčenja u prvoj trudnoći, jedino ne znam kada točno je počelo. Sigurna sam da to nije nikakav loš znak. Ovaj put ga ne osjećam, osjećam se točno kao pred mengu, niti malo drugačije i voljela bih da mi netko kaže da i to može biti dobar znak.


.. ma naravno da može! poznanica od mene je do samog pozitivnog testa mislila kako će 'dobit'... mah mene pomalo ubijaju takva razmišljanja je li ovo ili je ono... naravno da si i ne mogu pomoći i ne razmišljati o svom tijelu, k tome naši postovi doprinose, ali vidim da nije 'zdravo'

----------


## rozalija

U dobitnom postupku u Mb prvi i drugi dan nakon transfera sam imala takve grčeve da se nisam mogla pomjeriti iz kreveta, pa prema tome cure drage to može biti i pozitivan znak, a to što niste ležale nakon transfera to i nije baš neko mjerilo jer su meni u Mb rekli da sutradan nakon transfera mogu na relaciju Maribor-Mostar a to je nekih 8 sati vožnje. U dosadašnjim transferima uvijek bih strogo 3 dana ležala samo na wc išla i nikada se beta nije makla više od 3.

----------


## klara

> I ja se sjećam tog grčenja u prvoj trudnoći, jedino ne znam kada točno je počelo. Sigurna sam da to nije nikakav loš znak. Ovaj put ga ne osjećam, osjećam se točno kao pred mengu, niti malo drugačije i voljela bih da mi netko kaže da i to može biti dobar znak.


Evo ja ću ti reći  :Smile: .
U mojoj trudnoći sa Sunčicom ne da sam se osjećala kao pred mengu, nego sam je i dobila. Prijateljica je imala takav PMS da je očekivala litre krvi i kupila najveće uloške - a bila je trudna. Nema baš nikakvog pravila, ništa do bete.

Nemajte se gristi za nemirovanje. Doktor V. u Mariboru mi je rekao da se treba ponašati kao svaka zdrava trudnica. Pitala sam smijem li se kupati (u moru, ne u kadi s vrućom vodom) - odgovor je bio "da". Na pitanje smijem li podizati dijete teško 13 kg odgovor je isto bio "da". A jako dobar mi se činio savijet koji nam je dala sestra J. - ponašajte se onako kako vama najviše paše.

Meni je danas 4 dpt (isto kao i *sandric*  :Smile:  ). Trudim se biti smirena, ali znam da mi baš ne uspijeva. To najbolje vidim po Sunčici, jer je ona osjeti moju nervozu i sama postane nervozna. Idem danas prvi dan na posao pa ću malo manje misliti na čekanje  :Smile: 

 :Love:  svima!

----------


## kika84

Hej cure ! Ja već polako šizim ! Danas mi je 6 dan od transfera i već sam poprilično nestrpljiva , jučer i danas su i počela lagana probadanja i štipkanja pa sam u još većoj panici jer mi je ovo bio prvi ivf. Nemam pojima što se događa , nadam se da je implantacija.

----------


## goa

> ali tako rano? tek je 2dpt


 Mene je transfer bio u srijedu, a grčevi su me probudili u subotu ranom zorom, tad sam pomislila da ću za 15 dana znati točno je li se to beba gnijezdila i je!
Volila bih, cure, da kod vas bude isti scenarij!

----------


## pčelica2009

Meni je transfer bio u subotu a u ponedjeljak navečer su mi tekle suze od probadanja u donjem dijelu.12. dan je bio +

----------


## Pinky

mene danas manta i slabo mi je za poludit. mislila sam da mi je od  tlaka, izmjerila ga, savrsen. fakat mi nije jasno.....uzasno se  osjecam...valjda vrime...

----------


## tlatincica

Pinky, mislim da nije vrijeme u pitanju. Bar ne u tvom slučaju  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

pa zar ova mantavost moze biti ikakav znak trudnoce?

----------


## Ogla

> mene danas manta i slabo mi je za poludit. mislila sam da mi je od  tlaka, izmjerila ga, savrsen. fakat mi nije jasno.....uzasno se  osjecam...valjda vrime...


.... joj i meni se jučer ljuljao -doslovce- i imala sam takve valunge vrućine, ali sam čula s više strana da je to od vremena, ma da bi bilo lijepo da je uzrok nešto drugo  :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

ma bojim se da je prerano za nesto drugo...

----------


## klara

> mene danas manta i slabo mi je za poludit. mislila sam da mi je od  tlaka, izmjerila ga, savrsen. fakat mi nije jasno.....uzasno se  osjecam...valjda vrime...


I meni je isto tako bilo. mislim da je vrijeme + nervoza + naše preispitivanje svih mogućih simptoma. Želim nam odmoran i lijep dan sutra  :Smile:

----------


## reny123

Beta negativna, M stigla. Toliko od mene. Pozdrav i sretno svima!

----------


## Mini3

i

----------


## Mini3

Oprostite, pobjegao mi je post i sada ne znam kako ga obrisati.
I ja sam radila test danas i negativan je. Beta je sutra, pa ću konačno moći otpisati ovaj postupak. Još samo da stigne menga i o bi bilo toliko od mene.
Čini se drage moje da će nam jesen biti dobitna!

----------


## klara

reni123, Mini3  :Love:

----------


## sandric

6dnt
Od simptoma samo mi grudi velike i bradavice bolne, kad ih pipnem bas me boli. E to bi moglo biti i od utrogestana. Ali zato suzama nikad kraja, juce i danas placem za svaku sitnicu. Osjecam se bezveze, dovoljno je kad me prijateljice nazovu na tel da pitaju kako sam, ja sam vec u suzama. Ne mogu da se kontrolisem, jace od mene. I ovo glupo vrijeme mi ne da da izadjem iz kuce da provjetrim glavu, kisa pada bez prestanka vec 3 dana da ni kisobran ne vrijedi nositi sa sobom. Sve mi se skupilo, izgleda da me sad popusta ona snaga koju sam imala tokom postupka mada sam i tada bila kao na staklenim nogama. Bio mi je potreban mali vjetar da se srusim. Ako se budem ravnala po ovome beta je sigurno 0 a ako suze budu znak trudnoce i promjene raspolozenja onda ce mozda i biti nesto ljepo. Uglavnom znam da me iscekivanje ne rasplace nego neki turoban osjecaj koji se uvukao u mene, neka tuga i nemoc.

----------


## klara

> 6dnt
> Od simptoma samo mi grudi velike i bradavice bolne, kad ih pipnem bas me boli. E to bi moglo biti i od utrogestana. Ali zato suzama nikad kraja, juce i danas placem za svaku sitnicu. Osjecam se bezveze, dovoljno je kad me prijateljice nazovu na tel da pitaju kako sam, ja sam vec u suzama. Ne mogu da se kontrolisem, jace od mene. I ovo glupo vrijeme mi ne da da izadjem iz kuce da provjetrim glavu, kisa pada bez prestanka vec 3 dana da ni kisobran ne vrijedi nositi sa sobom. Sve mi se skupilo, izgleda da me sad popusta ona snaga koju sam imala tokom postupka mada sam i tada bila kao na staklenim nogama. Bio mi je potreban mali vjetar da se srusim. Ako se budem ravnala po ovome beta je sigurno 0 a ako suze budu znak trudnoce i promjene raspolozenja onda ce mozda i biti nesto ljepo. Uglavnom znam da me iscekivanje ne rasplace nego neki turoban osjecaj koji se uvukao u mene, neka tuga i nemoc.


sandric nedaj se  :Love: 

I mene bole grudi isto kao i tebe. Danas sam osjetila da nešto curi iz mene i pomislila da je krv, nije bila, ali tresla sam se kad sam došla iz wc-a. 
Ono što mi pomaže je misao: napravila sam sve što sam mogla. Baš sve. Sad je na redu Bog, sudbina, svemir, kako god...

Jučer mi je puno podiglo druženje s jednom IVF trudnicom. Imala je jednu jedninu JS, a sad je trudna 14 tjedana.

Svim čekalicama šaljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

sandric, nadam se da je to trudnicki plac! cmok!

----------


## rozalija

> 6dnt
> Od simptoma samo mi grudi velike i bradavice bolne, kad ih pipnem bas me boli. E to bi moglo biti i od utrogestana. Ali zato suzama nikad kraja, juce i danas placem za svaku sitnicu. Osjecam se bezveze, dovoljno je kad me prijateljice nazovu na tel da pitaju kako sam, ja sam vec u suzama. Ne mogu da se kontrolisem, jace od mene. I ovo glupo vrijeme mi ne da da izadjem iz kuce da provjetrim glavu, kisa pada bez prestanka vec 3 dana da ni kisobran ne vrijedi nositi sa sobom. Sve mi se skupilo, izgleda da me sad popusta ona snaga koju sam imala tokom postupka mada sam i tada bila kao na staklenim nogama. Bio mi je potreban mali vjetar da se srusim. Ako se budem ravnala po ovome beta je sigurno 0 a ako suze budu znak trudnoce i promjene raspolozenja onda ce mozda i biti nesto ljepo. Uglavnom znam da me iscekivanje ne rasplace nego neki turoban osjecaj koji se uvukao u mene, neka tuga i nemoc.


Draga moja u ovom dobitnom Mb postupku sam isplakala više suza od svih postupaka zajedno, i u PMS mi se jave plačni dani ali uglavnom to je 1*-2 dana prije menge ali ovaj put toliko sam suza isplakala, more suze, pa prema tome može i to biti dobar znak. Ali moj savjet od srca ti je pokušaj se malo opustiti uživati ne mislite na te simptome, puni svoj organizam pozitivnom energijom i biće to sigurno lijepa beta imam  neki pozitivan filing za tebe.

----------


## tuzna

cure,meni je juce bio 14 dan od punkcijje i ja bez izuzetka uvijek dobijem M nakon 14 dana od O.
juce me citav dan bolio stomak,svaki tren sam imala dojam d aje gotovo ,da sma dobila,ali nisam.evo,jutros ,na toalet papiru smede brkljavljenje...stomak me ne boli,grudi prestale boljeti juce, a test rekli tek u ponedjeljak.sta da radim? gotovo je? da stenm sa utricima? nije mi bas blizu za vadit betu....danas mi je 12dnt tordnevnog embrija....

----------


## mare41

draga tuzna, pa nije prerano za test ako je 12 dnt, a i nije svako brljavljenje M tako da bez testa i/ili bete ne treba stati s utrićima...držim fige...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da napravi test rano  pa ćeš vidjeti što kaže, ja sam 13 dnt i nažalost bio je minus pa sam prestala sa utrićima tek tada, ali taj iscjedak ne mora značiti da je menga, inače u Mb su mi rekli 14 dnt napraviti test (isto je bio 3 dnevni embrij) a mislim da bi dan, dva ranije pokazao da je trudnoća makar bljedunjavu crticu

----------


## sandric

Tuzna, uradi test ipak prije nego prestanes sa utrogestanima. Drzim ti fige draga da to mrljanje iapk nije menga.
Meni je danas 8dnt i od juce sam imala bolove u stomaku i krstima kao kad trebam dobiti, onaj bukvalno isti osjecaj kad trebam procuriti svakog momenta. To je prestalo i evo jutros samo malo me tako boli, s vremene na vrijeme. Kad idem u wc to je citava misterija, srusiti se u kupatilu od straha ili doci ponovo u sobu kao da nista nije bilo. Tjesim se samo i uvjek su mi na pameti rjeci od Rozalije da su PMS simptomi isti kao i trudnicki i da je i njoj tako bilo pa odmah skrenem misli da nije dolazeca menga nego ipak ono drugo.
Natalina, Klara drage moje kako ste vi? Kako se osjecate? Brojimo iste dane.

----------


## mrkvica84

Cure pomoc! Mislim da sam nocas u snu dozivila o.Citala sam o tome da je stetno,sta vi mislite,ima koja iskustva sa time? Inace danas mi je 5dpt et je bio  5 dan.

----------


## mrkvica84

I ako netko zna koliko  BREVACTID 5000 I.J. ostaje u krvi?

----------


## draga

> I ako netko zna koliko BREVACTID 5000 I.J. ostaje u krvi?


4 dana sigurno..a ja bi rekla da ni 5-ti nije siguran za radit test ( ako o tome razmisljas)

----------


## Pinky

> Cure pomoc! Mislim da sam nocas u snu dozivila o.Citala sam o tome da je stetno,sta vi mislite,ima koja iskustva sa time? Inace danas mi je 5dpt et je bio  5 dan.


 ma ne vjerujem da je stetno. blago tebi hehehe ;o)

brevactidu 5000 treba barem 5-6 dana da izadje... kad si ga dobila? ja jucer

----------


## Pinky

> Da napravi test rano  pa ćeš vidjeti što kaže, ja sam 13 dnt i nažalost bio je minus pa sam prestala sa utrićima tek tada, ali taj iscjedak ne mora značiti da je menga, inače u Mb su mi rekli 14 dnt napraviti test (isto je bio 3 dnevni embrij) a mislim da bi dan, dva ranije pokazao da je trudnoća makar bljedunjavu crticu


pokazao bi bljedunjavu, ko meni na 1. ivfu kad sam test napravila 12. dan, pa sam se izludila do 14....

dajte pricekajte do 14. dana, napravite test, ako bude minus prestanite sa utricima, ako bude plus vadite betu. to je stvarno najbolji savjet. a ako imate lab blizu mozete 14. dan umjesto testa betu.

----------


## Čupko1

Mrkvice, provjeri jesi li stvarno dobila baš 5000 ij Brevactida. Naime, koliko sam skužila u zadnjem postupku, mi smo na VV dobili pakiranje od 5000, ali nismo trebali to sve uštrcati, nego samo 1500 ij. Možda si i ti tako. Čitala sam neki dan na nekom stranom forumu da beta hcg iz Brevactida izlazi iz organizma tako da se svakih 36 sati prepolovi (a umnažanje u trudnoći - barem u početku - ide tako da se dupla svakih 48 sati), s tim da je dr koja je odgovorila rekla da može utjecati i način kako je dana injekcija (valjda dobro ili loše) i kilaža pacijentice. Nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla. Ja inače nemam više apsolutno nikakvih simptoma osim lagano bolnih grudi, i ne znam šta bih mislila.Testovi koje radim od ponedjeljka (Brevactid dobila u nedjelju) su i dalje pozitivni, a crtica mi se ne čini bljeđa. Ali testovi su neki skroz jeftini, pa im baš ne vjerujem, pogotovo tim nijansama.

----------


## mrkvica84

Hvala cure!Brevactid sam u nedjelju dobila od 5000,tako pise na nalazu.*Čupko* transfer ti je bio u nedjelju?

----------


## Pinky

cupko, zar si radila testove dan nakon brevactida? zasto?

----------


## Pinky

ja sam dobila jedan u subotu a jedan 5dpt, jucer

----------


## frka

> Cure pomoc! Mislim da sam nocas u snu dozivila o.Citala sam o tome da je stetno,sta vi mislite,ima koja iskustva sa time? Inace danas mi je 5dpt et je bio 5 dan.


 
mrkvice, i meni se to desilo nakon transfera (ko za vraga bas tada, a inace imam samo nocne more :Rolling Eyes: ) i ivf je uspio! don´t worry!!

neki dan mi se to opet desilo (i to 2 puta u istoj noci!!!!! - mora da sam vec lagano isfrustrirana nakon vise od 2 i pol mjeseca sexless zivota :Grin: ) i na uzv-u sve ok.

kad smo vec kod toga - zna li itko kad se moze pocet s keksanjem u ivf trudnoci  :Embarassed: ?

----------


## mrkvica84

*Pinky* kako se osjecas nakon transfera?I svi ostali naravno!

----------


## mrkvica84

Bass si me nasmijala frka,hvala,bas to mi je trebalo! A sto se tice tvog pitanja neznaam stvarno neznam odg.

----------


## Čupko1

Pinky, najveći dio je čista zafrkancija, tako je u biti počelo, da smo se MM i ja zezali da odem napravit jednog, koji će 100% biti pozitivan  :Smile: . Onda drugi dan sam probala opet da vidim je li crtica svjetlija (imam ih fakat puno, to su neki jeftini američki), i tako je krenulo. Ali bile su iste, i prva i druga vrlo svijetle. To me iznenadilo jer sam mislila da bi sa cca 1000 ij koliko je otprilike bilo prvi dan crtica trebala biti prilično tamna. Ali kažem, testovi su meni nepoznatog proizvođača, pa im ne vjerujem previše. Ne opterećujem se puno tim rezultatima, ne brinite, smatram ih razonodom, barem do sad. Ali priznajem da me strah sutrašnjeg, to će mi biti 11dpt (transfer 5. dan) i 6dp Brevactida, taj bi već mogao biti relativno točan....

----------


## Pinky

ah ako su americki jeftini, piski sve u 16 hehe
ja sam mislila da ih kupujes! lol

ja se ne osjecam lol uopce nemam feeling da sam ista napravila, polako klizim prema depresivnom drugom beta tjednu i sva ona ushicenja i pozitiva koja me je drzala prvih pet dana klasicno odlazi a pocinju se javljati svi moguci lazni znakovi trudoce.
ma klasicni 2. tjedan beta blues....

----------


## klara

> Natalina, Klara drage moje kako ste vi? Kako se osjecate? Brojimo iste dane.


Ja se trudim ne biti nervozna i ne prenositi nervozu na obitelj. Nije lako, odlasci na wc su stresni. (Znalo je biti i gore, nakon nekih transfera sam danima išla na wc i pod tuš žmirečke  :Razz: )
sandric mislimd a ti imaš 2 dana više još do eventualne menge, jer si kasnije imala punkciju. Meni bi sutra mogao biti ključni dan... ako ne dobijem svaki sljedeći do bete će biti kao pobjeda. 
Usput, MM je na Iphonu instalirao neki programčić o trudnoći i za ovaj tjedan piše da su simptomi grčevi kao pred mengu. Krvarenje isto ne znači ništa, to znam iz vlastitog iskustva...

Želim vam puno strpljenja do bete, ili snage za novi pokušaj  :Love:

----------


## klara

> mrkvice, i meni se to desilo nakon transfera (ko za vraga bas tada, a inace imam samo nocne more) i ivf je uspio! don´t worry!!
> 
> neki dan mi se to opet desilo (i to 2 puta u istoj noci!!!!! - mora da sam vec lagano isfrustrirana nakon vise od 2 i pol mjeseca sexless zivota) i na uzv-u sve ok.
> 
> kad smo vec kod toga - zna li itko kad se moze pocet s keksanjem u ivf trudnoci ?


*Mrkvice* ne brini, i ja ti to kažem iz iskustva.  :Smile: 

*frka* doktor V. u Mariboru mi je rekao da se nakon transfera ( i dalje ako je beta pozitivna) treba ponašati kao i svaka druga trudnica. A inače se dugim trudnicama ne zabranjuje seks.
(naravno izuzteak je rizična trudnoća)
Znam koju količinu frustracije dugotrajna apstinencija izaziva jer sam kroz to prošla. Ali moja trudnoća je bila rizična. Ne vidim smisla u prolaženju kroz tu frustraciju (koju vjerojatno i beba osjeća, kao i svaku drugu maminu frustraciju i nervozu) ako je turnoća ok.

----------


## klara

Čupko1 ako si imala trodnevni transfer, onda brojimo iste dane  :Smile:  (punkcija 12.6.?)
Javi što kaže istražiteljski test.

----------


## frka

hvala ti, klara!

ma zaboravila sam pitati doca sto se toga tice... stvar je u tome da je kod mene vanishing twin sindrom i druga GV je jos tu pa zelim biti sigurna da smijemo. a i do sad mi je jajnik bio poveci... 

pusa svima i sretno!!

----------


## loks

> ja se ne osjecam lol uopce nemam feeling da sam ista napravila, polako klizim prema depresivnom drugom beta tjednu i sva ona ushicenja i pozitiva koja me je drzala prvih pet dana klasicno odlazi a pocinju se javljati svi moguci lazni znakovi trudoce.
> ma klasicni 2. tjedan beta blues....


ja sam 6dnt
jojjj kako ovo potpisujem, duplo potpisujem...ko da si moje misli napisala. baš se tako osjećam a treba proći još barem 8 dana. mene stalno boli kao pred m, već možda drugi-treći dan nakon t me počelo tako boljeti, mada je to stvarno bilo prerano. i znam da to ne mora niš značit, meni dvije jako bliske osobe imale su takve bolove a bile trudne, baš doslovce čekale svaki čas da će procurit a nisu...tako da...al ipak sam ovdje ja u pitanju a meni kad ti bolovi dođu uvijek nagovijeste vješticu. jojjj znala sam da ću počet brijat. idem malo meditirat, ovo ne ide u dobrom smjeru....
i imam jedno pitanje za vas cure. zašto brevactid dobivate i nt? ja sam ga u oba slučaja dobila samo kao štopericu

----------


## Pinky

kao potporu žutom tijelu, ali samo u slučaju kad nema šanse za hs....
dobila sam jedan na dan trasnfera, drugi 5.dpt

----------


## mrkvica84

Zna li netko tocno koliko brevactid 5000 ij ostaje u krvi-urinu?

----------


## Pinky

ja danas našla par kapi krvi na gaćicama. stomak me od jucer bolucka ko  za menzis. 10. dpt....
moglo bi biti dobro a moglo bi bit i loše
znam samo da ću poludit.

----------


## vesnare

> Zna li netko tocno koliko brevactid 5000 ij ostaje u krvi-urinu?


Moraš pričekati bar pet dana, pa testirati 6. dan (btw meni uvijek 6. dan pokazalo minus, dakle da je brevactid izišao iz organizma)
Sretno!

----------


## amly

malo sam off topic, ali da ne otvaram novi topic molim cure sa iskustvom da mi odgovore. bila sam kod gin. 6+5 i nije se jos vidio otkucaj srca. moja pesimisticna dok. mi kaze ako se iduci put nista nevidi moram na ciscenje. kod mene se je na uzv poprilicno kasno i vidio plod, a moja pesimisticna dok. me je skoro bila uvjerila da je vanmaternicna. kada se je kod vas vidio otkucaj srca bebe? puno hvala

----------


## Čupko1

Moj test bio pozitivan i prekjučer i jučer i danas... Danas je bila i prva beta - 528,60! Cure koje čekate držite se, a mi krećemo dalje, po novu betu u srijedu, pa prvi ultrazvuk, pa malo srce koje kuca i sve redom. Samo da bude sve ok, jako sam sretna ali jako me strah. Pusa svima!

----------


## lberc

Čupko,čestitam,prekrasna beta
Kad si prvi dan počela radit testove?

----------


## klara

> malo sam off topic, ali da ne otvaram novi topic molim cure sa iskustvom da mi odgovore. bila sam kod gin. 6+5 i nije se jos vidio otkucaj srca. moja pesimisticna dok. mi kaze ako se iduci put nista nevidi moram na ciscenje. kod mene se je na uzv poprilicno kasno i vidio plod, a moja pesimisticna dok. me je skoro bila uvjerila da je vanmaternicna. kada se je kod vas vidio otkucaj srca bebe? puno hvala


6+5 ti je bilo 21. 6. 
A otkucaji srca su trebali početi 23.6. 

*Zašto tebe ta žena plaši???*

(brojke sam dobila odovuda: http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...ognutacalendar
a zapamtila sam da ti je punkcija bila 20.5.)

----------


## klara

> Moj test bio pozitivan i prekjučer i jučer i danas... Danas je bila i prva beta - 528,60! Cure koje čekate držite se, a mi krećemo dalje, po novu betu u srijedu, pa prvi ultrazvuk, pa malo srce koje kuca i sve redom. Samo da bude sve ok, jako sam sretna ali jako me strah. Pusa svima!


Čestitam i ovdje  :Smile: 

Kada ti je bila punkcija? (Tako da usporedim, jer ja vadim betu za 2 dana, testove ovaj puta neću raditi)

----------


## Pinky

> malo sam off topic, ali da ne otvaram novi topic molim cure sa iskustvom da mi odgovore. bila sam kod gin. 6+5 i nije se jos vidio otkucaj srca. moja pesimisticna dok. mi kaze ako se iduci put nista nevidi moram na ciscenje. kod mene se je na uzv poprilicno kasno i vidio plod, a moja pesimisticna dok. me je skoro bila uvjerila da je vanmaternicna. kada se je kod vas vidio otkucaj srca bebe? puno hvala


amly draga ne znam, mozda da upitas na odbrojavanju?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude za 10!

----------


## amly

klara puno hvala na informaciji. srce bi trebalo poceti po tablici 23.06 kucati, a ja sam bila u dok. 25.06 znaci po skolsku je stvarno trebalo kucati.
s obzirom da se plod kod mene vidio na uzv kasnije ja predpostavljam da ce onda i kasnije poceti srce kucati. oni znaju kada je bio transver, ali i ne kada je bila implantacija koja isto moze par dana varirati. u svako slucaju u srijedu idem kod druge dok.

Cupko1 cestitam od srca i drzim ti palceve

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve hrabre cekalice

----------


## evelin

curke evo ja sam nova, ali pošto imam isti problem kao i vi, odlučila se uključiti.samo kratko 1IVF, sd 14 deca + 53 menopura, 21.6.punkcija 3 js, 24.6. vraćene dvije 8st,6st., beta 5.7. terapija andol100, utrići 2*3
prije transfera dan počelo bolit u trbuhu, jutros oko 4-5 bol me probudila i boli me cijelo dan kao da ću dobiti, tj tako me boli još od punkcije malo jače ili slabije.
napuhana, opseg stomaka povećao se, bradavice bolne.od 2 dana punkcije prisutna tem 37 ( rekli da je normalno od progesterona)

ne znam što da mislim ali ne mogu dočekati ponedjeljak::

----------


## mrkvica84

Danas sam radila test i pokazao mi je drugu crticu,danas mi je 8dpt,transfer je bio 5.dan.Nadam se samo da mi nije od brevactida! Čupko cestitam i sve ce biti ok!!

----------


## Pinky

mrkvice, treba oko 5 dana da brevactid izađe. prije koliko dana si ga primila?

----------


## mrkvica84

Isti dan kad i transfer,znaci prije 8 dana.

----------


## Pinky

onda bi to trebala biti prava crtica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

iako je 8 dpt jako rano za raditi test (ovo govorim drugim curama)

----------


## vesnare

mrkvica bravo, bravo - pa to je prava crtica, ipak je to 13 dana od punkcije :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Čupko1

Hvala cure!!  :Smile:  Klara, punkcija je bila 10.06., a transfer 15.06. Mrkvice i ja tebi čestitam, i sretno za Betu! Iberc, testove sam počela raditi puno prerano, 6.dpt, za razonodu  :Smile:

----------


## evelin

danas sam poslala svoje podatke i htjela sam se pridružiti međutim vidim nije stavljeno, nešto krivo napravila ili..please odg

----------


## innu

*čupko*, čestitam!!!
*mrkvica84,*draga moja iskreno se nadam da je to to!~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
svim curama u postupcima, i čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## lberc

Ja danas u 3 sata (nisam mogla spavati) napravila test,naravno negativan.Danas mi je 13 dnt,betu bi morala vaditi 2.7. to je 16 dnt.
Odlučila sam prestati sa utrićima da procurim i da ovaj postupak privedem kraju.Betu ću valjda napravit u četvrtak,tek radi reda.

Sretno curama koje su ugledale pluseve~~~~~~~~~~za visoke bete!

----------


## frka

lbrec, zasto bi prestala s utricima prije bete? pa odi je danas izvadi da budes sigurna!

jos jednom ponavljam - meni je test osjetljiv na 25 pokazao negativno, a beta drugi dan 185!

----------


## lberc

Frka,ne znam više,mala je vjerojatnost da je 13 dnt test negativan.
Malo mi je još rano vadit betu jer mi je dr napisao 16 dnt,valjda zato kaj su mi vratili jednu mrvicu već za dva dana(u ponedjeljak bila punkcija u srijedu vraćena) to je za dva dana?
Možda napravim još jedan test,pms simptoma još nemam...ma ničem se ne nadam....mrzim kad ne izdržim i napravim taj glupi test :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## loks

*mrkvica* to i je prava crtica...da beta bude ogromna!!! jesmo mi popričale malo u čekaoni prije tvoje punkcije?
*amly* mislim da te ne bi trebala tako plašit...ako bude il ne bude...pa naravno da će srčeko kucati i da će biti živo i zdravo, šta ta žena uopće priča. taj dan nije bilo jer je bilo prerano i to je jedini razlog. polako i opušteni i biti će sve super
*iberc* nadam se da test laže!
*čupko*  :Very Happy:

----------


## mrkvica84

Evo jutros opet napravila test i negativan je,vjerovatno mi je od brevactida bio pozitivan jucer.Neznam dali prekinuti sa urticima a danas trebam dobiti!*Loks* moguce je,ti si ona iz pule?

----------


## frka

lberc, u svakom slucaju, ja se ne bih zafrkavala i prekidala s utricima dok ne bih bila 100% sigurna. tim vise sto je transfer bio 2. dan i pitaj Boga kad bi mogla biti implantacija. s obzirom na to, test je vrlo lako mogao biti i lazno negativan. 
nije da ti zelim lazno dizati nade, ali nemoj prekidati s terapijom dok ne vidis betu...

----------


## loks

*mrkvica* jesam da. nemoj prekinut sa utrićima, ja barem ne bi do bete, jedino ako prokrvariš. kad ti je beta? sa tim testovima nikad ne znaš, bilo je svakakvih situacija

----------


## mrkvica84

Betu imam 05.07.Kako se ti osjecas *loks,*kad ti je beta?

----------


## loks

*mrkvica* ja se osjećam kao da ću svaki čas dobiti m, već sam i dosadila sa time, al tako već par dana, jučer pogotovo, ako nisam sto puta pogledala gaćice. cicke me bole za umrijet, baš kao pms, tako da se ne nadam previše. meni je beta 07.07. vidim da su ti vratili e 5 dan, jesu bile blastice? koliko su ti vratili? ja sam ti imala "samo" 2js i jednu su mi vratili

----------


## mrkvica84

Jednu morulu su mi vratili,koj dan si ti imala et?I mene boli sve kao da cu svaki cas dobiti,i tako vec 2 dana,vjerovatno cu i dobiti danas

----------


## loks

u petak punkcija u pon et. sad ne znam valjda se to računa kao 3. dan

----------


## mrkvica84

loks nadam se da su to oni dobri bolovi.sinoc kad sam se obrisala sam vidjela kao neku malu zilicu,da li bi to moglo biti od implantacije?? Iako cisto sumnjam s obzirom da sam et imala 5 dan ali je bila morula.

----------


## lberc

Ja napravila još jedan test,opet negativan,tako da sam sad 100% sigurna da od ovog postupka niš,sutra vadim betu,tak da mogu u četvrtak na posao,pošto sam na godišnjem,pa da mi ostane još koji dan.

----------


## loks

*mrkvica* a može biti, svakakva su iskustva...iskreno nadam se da je implant
*iberc*  :Love:

----------


## evelin

:Heart: evo da se i ja u uključim....ludim 5dpt....1IVF SD, 2js,8st,6st, punkcija 21.6.,transfer 24.6., beta 5.7.

ja 34g
mm 40
please ludim, bolove imam od punkcije....a danas počelo i dolje probati

terpija 14 deca + 53 menopura

----------


## slow

cure...nova sam...al vas pratim duuugo duugo....meni je danas 8dpt ( ako je nulti dan transf) i molim vas recite mi dali bi graničilo sa normalom ako sutra napravim test, jer ja ću svisnuti  :Wink:  . prvih pet dana stalno su me bockali jajnici, leđa ubijala i stalno nešto...sada samo (.)(.) i neka glavobolja i stalno od dosade jeeedem....i osluškujem simptome..e da, ali vjetrovi - katastrofa...muž mi je rekao da se već u zidove sve uvuklo  :Wink: 

sretno svima i Bože daj nam poztivne bete

----------


## lberc

Slow,mislim, da ti je sutra malo rano za test..ajd pričekaj još koji dan,bezveze ćeš se živcirat.

----------


## Aurora*

*slow*, ako je transfer bio 5. dan nakon punkcije mozes raditi test, a ako je bio 3. onda pricekaj jos dan, dva.  :Wink:  Gdje si bila u postupku? Kakva ti je bila stimulacija, te koliko jajnih stanica si imala? Da li su ti mozda koju jajnu stanicu zamrznuli?  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

slow, moram nadodati da smo imali vjetrovitu čekalicu bete koja je sad prekrasna trudnica, ~~~da za koji dan javiš plus.

----------


## slow

mi smo bili na VV,  punkcija je bila 19 a transfer 21. Imali smo tri folikula, 2 js i dva embrijića su nam vratili   :Yes:  i radila sam danas  test i naravno negativani a beta za 7.7. rečena ( zašto tako kasno )...ne znam  sigurno je prerano ali opet, pa zar nebi nešto pokazao ipak je prošlo već dosta vremena...
Kako ste vi, jel ima šta novoga...koji plusić?

----------


## evelin

slow danas se čula sa frendicom koja je bila na IVF ona radila 7 dan od transfera i pokazalo je.....s tim da je rodila dvojke, pa  možda i to ima veze...
siptome imam kao i ti, čak i vjetrove, sve me boli kao da ću dobiti....tansfer bio 24.6. sutra ću raditi test 
a možda ti ovo može koristiti

o se nakon transfera događa u maternici?
Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
  1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se/
  2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu/
  3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota/
  4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice/
  5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu/
  6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice/
  7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa/
  8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv/
  9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz

----------


## evelin

cure danas 7 dpt radila kućni test srednja vrijednost bete bi trebala biti od 16-24 po tablici koju ću vam dolje staviti, pojavila mi se jedva vidljiva ali vidljiva crtica...ne znam dali da smijem malo više nadati.....luda sam.....


Najbolji izvor je tablica s http://betabase.info za jednoplodne trudnoće, a izvadak stavljamo i ovdje:

----------


## slow

Evelin, kažu da nije bitna jačina crtice bitno je da je crtica  :Wink:  i od srca ti želim da bude najdeblja na svijetu  :Wink:  samo se sad opusti i mazi mrvice u buši...a koji su ti dan mrvice stavljene nakon transfera? Dali to ima velikog utjecaja na testove...
...ja hoću plus...veliki...i sanjala sam da nam je beta preko 2000 ....pukla skroz  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

evelin, možeš se nadati ako nisi prije par dana primila injekciju brevactida. Mislim da treba oko 5 dana da prestane njen utjecaj na organizam. Držim fige da je to T  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evelin  7dpt i vec  vidljiva crtica     wooowww    ......sretno    navijamo da je to to......kad si vec pocela te testove tako rano radit    onda   ga napravi i ujutro    ....

----------


## Pinky

ajme ajme ajme ja bi vas zadavila!
nemojte se ljutiti ali bi!!! 
radit test 7. dpt? to je samo mučenje sebe, ništa drugo. šta će moć pokazat? maksimalno blagu crtu. šta dobiješ kad vidiš blagu crtu? nervozu na n-tu. i još čekanja (što je normalno, jer je 7. dpt fakat *PRERANO*.
ja sam 2 puta imala pozitivan test. dva puta su mi se noge odsjekle od sreće. oba puta nisam mogla izdržati 14. dpt već sam test napravila 10. ili 11. dan. i znate šta? imala sam oba puta biokemijske. i opet sam čekala i čekala i gledala kako beta pada. i volila bi da nikada nisam napravila te testove jer biokemijska, bez obzira što ljudi tvrde da je to dobar znak, satare čovika do daske. dobiješ nadu i onda te ubije. da sam čekala do 14. dana, vjerojatno ne bi ni skužila da sam imala biokemijske.

i zato ja više NIKADA test neću raditi prije 14. dpt, jer ništa pametnoga prije toga ne mogu saznati. a koliko god se nervirala ne znajući, da sad napravim test i vidim blidu crtu popi##ekala bi.

dakle, danas mi je 12. dpt i šizim jer imam pms bolove već 2 dana i jedva čekam tu subotu ujutro kad ću se popiškiti na test i završiti ovu agoniju.

----------


## slow

U pravu si Pinky...ali kad smo sve tak jadne....pa kad bi se čitalo sve od početka čovjek koji nije u ovome mogao bi se slatko nasmijati...a kad nam je tako lakše....
Nego, daj mi recite kada da onda ja napravim test ako su embriji bili stari dva dana...danas je 1o dpt i jako sam napuhana..a (.)(.) bole ali ništa pretjerano nit su baš uvećane  :Wink: ...

----------


## evelin

21.6.bila punkcija a 24.6.vraćena dva embrija 8st,6st......a dr me naručila za betu u ponedjeljak 5.7.i kontrolu znači 11 dpt........27.6. sam si sala 1 injekciju deca, a sada samo andol 100 i utrići....a luda sam i sa tom crticom i bez nje...(jučer mi ukrali novi motor)

----------


## evelin

ja bi napravila kućni sutra to ti je 11dpt, jer meni je doktorica rekla 11 betu trebala bi biti cca 100 ,kada ti rekli betu?

----------


## Pinky

meni su rekli da napravim betu 2 tjedna nakon transfera, 03.07.
ne želim je raditi prije jer ne želim više u životu vidit blijede crtice i bete oko 20. hoću drugu crtu deblju od prve i barem trocifrenu betu iznad 200. eto.

----------


## ines31

Pinky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za  drugu deblju crtu!!!!!!!(malo trudničkih vibrica) :Grin: 
Svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## evelin

ines31 što se dogidilo sa ovom betom 194.7

----------


## Pinky

dolazi joj beba 30.11.2010. (bar tako ja čitam potpis, ne znam)

----------


## sandric

> meni su rekli da napravim betu 2 tjedna nakon transfera, 03.07.
> ne želim je raditi prije jer ne želim više u životu vidit blijede crtice i bete oko 20. hoću drugu crtu deblju od prve i barem trocifrenu betu iznad 200. eto.


Pinky draga bice to dobro, u pravu si za sve i izdrzi jos 2 dana kad si vec toliko. Ja idem vaditi betu ujutro i istog sam razmisljanja kao i ti, nema te sile koja bi me natjerala da uradim test. Bojala sam se razocarenja i od svega toga sam pustila sve dane u neizvjesnosti da zivim kao "trudnica" bar do bete dok se ne dokaze suprotno. I tako eto prevali sve te dane i ujutro ranom jutrom idem dati krv na analizu pa sta bude. Nesto sam sva smusena, blizi se dan kad cu saznati pa me hvata strah. Ipak je ljepo zivjeti u nadi da je sve dobro, mada iskreno ja sam 90% razmisljanja usmjerila u suprotnu stranu i negativan ishod, ne znam od straha i izgubljenosti ja sam najmanje bila pozitivna. Valjda je i vama svima bilo prvi put tako. I bas bi me obradovala pozitivna beta sutra onako bas do srca.

----------


## Pinky

ajme moja sandric, to ko da sam ja pisala. a 4. mi je put. koliko god užasni i nervozni bili dani u ova 2 tjedna, kad dođu kraju hvata me tuga, jer sam se barem ovih 15 dana mogla furati da sam trudnica. uskoro dolazi presuda, nema više pretvaranja. ili jesi, ili nisi. a to je najteže.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i ogromnu beturinu

----------


## ines31

> dolazi joj beba 30.11.2010. (bar tako ja čitam potpis, ne znam)


U pravu si Pinky, dolazi nam bebica 30.11.!!!!!
Drži se!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## evelin

čestitam ines,velika pusa bebici

----------


## mrkvica84

Moja beta danas 1,20 u 10.MJ idemo u nove pobjede!! Sretno svima!!!!!!!

----------


## loks

ajoj žao mi je *mrkvica*, baš mi je žao! drž se i kako biš sama rekla u nove pobjede na jesen

----------


## innu

*mrkvica,* a baš mi je žao, drži se!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

mrkvice baš mi je žao.... ali bravo za stav!

----------


## evelin

mrkvice žao mi je , drži se, odmori se ,ljeto je,..pa ponovo....

----------


## aleksandraj

mrkvice, zao mi je...ali bit ce, samo s ne predati. ja cekam betu, a vec razmisljem o devetom mjesecu

----------


## crvenkapica77

mrkvice   zao mi je...... :Sad: ((
jel to bio stimul.  postupak ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

evelin  sta je s tobom  jesi  radila ponovo test  ili cekas betu ??

----------


## mrkvica84

Klomifen,to se racuna kao prirodni?U 10.mj.idemo u stimulirani

----------


## loks

baš to i mene zanima, šta se misli pod prirodnim a šta pod stimuliranim postupkom?

----------


## Pinky

femara/klomifen solo se racunaju kao prirodni (ili čisti prirodnjak, ali malo tko to radi)
femara/klomifen plus još do 10-12 inekcija polustimulirani
stimulirani - inekcije u kratkom ili dugom protokolu

----------


## evelin

crvenkapice 77 nisam ništa radila, u komi sam ,ukrali su mi novi motor,prije 4 dana poginula frendica, tako da sada već počnjem sumljati, nakon tolikog stresa to je gotovo nemoguća misija, ali zato za vas druge šaljm vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~
a ja u ponedjeljak kako je rekla dr. idem vaditi betu

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne predaj se  evelin....menge jos nema -  nade ima....zao mi je zbog  frendice   znam  vrlo dobro kako je to..... :Love: ...
za ponedeljak ~~~~~~~~~javi nam~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

evelin  :Love:   :Love:  možda će ti baš zato uspiti  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

baš mi je žao mrkvice  :Sad:

----------


## slow

Svim čekalicama od srca želim da dočekaju svoju betu...a ja ću na jesen jer nažalost danas je stigla menga... :Evil or Very Mad: jučer je nešto počelo i cijeli dan mi davalo nade da nije menga, ali danas.. :Crying or Very sad: 
sada cure utriće ne stavljati ili ipak ići na betu da se potvrdi ? Prvi mi je put pa ne znam....čuvajte se

----------


## klara

> Svim čekalicama od srca želim da dočekaju svoju betu...a ja ću na jesen jer nažalost danas je stigla menga...jučer je nešto počelo i cijeli dan mi davalo nade da nije menga, ali danas..
> sada cure utriće ne stavljati ili ipak ići na betu da se potvrdi ? Prvi mi je put pa ne znam....čuvajte se


Nemoj prestati s utrićima dok ne napraviš betu ili test. Menga ne mora značiti da nisi trudna. Nije velika vjerojatnost, ali može se desiti.

----------


## Pinky

postoji li šasnsa da test nije točan? baš sam glupa, prestala sam i sa utrićima i sa fragminom bez da sam betu izvadila...

----------


## mare41

> Nemoj prestati s utrićima dok ne napraviš betu ili test. Menga ne mora značiti da nisi trudna. Nije velika vjerojatnost, ali može se desiti.


 Ovo je baš precizno rečeno. Ima zaista slučajeva (ne često) da menga dođe, a zapravo se cijedi hematom, i beta bude pozitivna, nekad s dobrim ishodom, nekad ne. 
Pinky, a jel curiš? Znaš da ponekad ima lažno negativnih testova, a obratno ne...

----------


## aleksandraj

Pinky, i ja bih provjerila betu...kada sam u ZG kupovala Clear Blue, prodavacica u ljekarni mi je rekla da je njoj bio minus, a bila je trudna...upozorila me da se ne pouzdajem samo u test..

----------


## klara

> Ovo je baš precizno rečeno. Ima zaista slučajeva (ne često) da menga dođe, a zapravo se cijedi hematom, i beta bude pozitivna, nekad s dobrim ishodom, nekad ne. 
> Pinky, a jel curiš? Znaš da ponekad ima lažno negativnih testova, a obratno ne...


Ja sam taj slučaj, dobila sma mengu na početku trudnoće.

Ali mislim da je stvarno nevjerojatno da prokrvariš, test ne bude točan i da si trudna.

----------


## Pinky

ne curim

----------


## Denny

Joj *Pinky*... Nije neka utjeha, ali ZNA SE DESIT da test bude lažno negativan, bilo je i toga po forumu. Joooj......  :Unsure:   :Ups:

----------


## Pinky

je se hvatam za milimetarske slamčice lol

----------


## mrkvica84

Da li mozda netko  zna sta znaci ova opaska na nalatu bete:CMIA-arch i2000?Nadam se da nije nesto lose,a beta mi je 1.20...

----------


## Denny

> je se hvatam za milimetarske slamčice lol


I mikronske ako treba, samo da ih ima!  :Heart:

----------


## mrkvica84

Pinky sutra po betu!

----------


## slow

Cure hvala vam...nastavila sam sa utrićima pa ću sutra zvati dr-a....znam da postoje šanse ali znam i da su jako male....
Život ide dalje, bude bilo na jesen ... ljeto je pa će brže proći čekanje....
Vama želim pozitivne bete i da na  jesen već imate malo zaobljenu bušicu  :Wink: ... pokušajte se ne bacati u depresije..sve smo u istom sosu, ali sve ćemo dočekati...a vrijedi čekati...
a testove moraju zakon zabraniti  :Wink:

----------


## evelin

hej curke, vadila danas betu 11 dpt , beta 77,4, dr rekao izvrsno za početak u peta moram ponovo.....poz...i puno vibri za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## evelin

slow žao mije ali ako postoji još mrvica nade iskoristi..............

----------


## rozalija

> hej curke, vadila danas betu 11 dpt , beta 77,4, dr rekao izvrsno za početak u peta moram ponovo.....poz...i puno vibri za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Bravo bravo za betu za 11dpt.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsko duplanje.

----------


## Pinky

bravo evelin!
moja manja od 1...usput i prokrvarila... pišemo se najesen, puno sreće svima!

----------


## vesnare

evelin bravo :Very Happy: 
šaljem vibre za duplanje
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slow

evelin....čeeeestitam.... :Wink:  ...polako sada...uživaj u svakoj sekundi....eto....dočekala i ti  :Wink:  , misli na nas i dalje  :Wink:  i šalji sad nama vibre jer ti si  t r u d n i c a  :Wink: )

Pinky...nemoj se bedirati, doći  će i naše vrijeme...od toga nemaš koristi, a znaš da će uspjeti...nekom prije, nekom kasnije...ali b u d e! Glavu gore... :Wink:

----------


## aleksandraj

Evelin, sjajno  cestitam...ja cu jos sacekati

----------


## evelin

ja vjerujem u vas vi ćete na jesen da vam ne bude vruće.....puno vibri do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ines31

evelin bravo, čestitam!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ines31

Pinky, da jesen bude uspješna i plodna!!!!! Drži se!!! Pusa

----------


## crvenkapica77

evelin   super vijest........sad  ne  se vise nervirat  i  jedva cekam  petak ( jeli?  )   da  cujem kako je beta  ogromna  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## evelin

hvala ti crvenkapica77 , ovo čekanje stalno nečega je za izluditi.....nadam se da će u petak biti dobro.....jutros sam se isplakala .....strah me...

----------


## crvenkapica77

znam da je lako meni govorit, ali moras se  smirit  i  nekako  bez stresa  docekat petak....jeste daleko  ali   budi sretna pa imas sta cekat zar ne??  cudi me da tek u petak ponavljas betu  a ne ranije....

----------


## evelin

crvenkapice77 dr.B rekao da bi tada morala biti preko 1000 ,vidit ćemo......

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga evelin, ja cu tek prvu betu raditi u petak (tako su mi rekli) i bit cu sretna da je preko 200...isti smo dan imale trasfer. Bitno je da se dupla, a nisam siguna da bas mora biti preo 1000

----------


## evelin

aleksandraj znam drugačije su vrijednost za 1 a drugačije kada je 2 embrija, ne znam sama, treba dočekati petak....dali imaš kakve siptome, mene stomak stalno boli kao da ću dobit...želim ti svu sreću od srca.....................

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala na zeljama. Sa sinmptomima se ne treba puno zamarati, oni su individualni i razliciti za svaku trudnocu. To sto te boli je ok jer se maternica rasteze. I mene na momente zaboli, ali ne stalno. (.)(.) me prestale boljeti prije dva dana i sada su jos samo napuhae, ali ne bole. Imala dva -tri dana glavobolje, danas mi se gadi pomisliti na cokoladu....ali ne obracam pozornost jer katkada i sugestija moze uciniti puno...beta ce ti biti oooogromna vbidjet ces.... :Heart:

----------


## evelin

evo došla od dr b....beta danas 15dpt 484....rekla da je ok,još samo potbrda uzv u četvrtak .puse svima i puno vibri~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure veliki pozdrav!
I ja čekam svoju prvu betu. Kažu da treba čekati 2 tjedna od transfera. Nadam se da me neće koštati moja endometrioza.
Sretno svima u iščekivanju!

----------


## aleksandraj

bravo evelin  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Bravo evelin!
vibram za četvrtak
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo  evelin    ....~~~~~~~~~~~~za  cetvrtak  za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## evelin

kissiiii.............mimi 81 ja sam prvu radila 11 dpt,tako mi rekao dr

----------


## mimi81

> kissiiii.............mimi 81 ja sam prvu radila 11 dpt,tako mi rekao dr


Kao prvo i ja čestitam na lijepoj beti. Meni je dr. rekao da je napravim 2 tjedna nakon transfera pa ću tako i napraviti. Ne znam zašto nije rekao ranije. 
Želim ti ugodno duplanje bete! Uživaj! You did it!

----------


## evelin

dana počela krvariti...............luda sam................dali netko ima iskustva

----------


## klara

> dana počela krvariti...............luda sam................dali netko ima iskustva


Može biti sve ok. A može biti i ono najgore. 
Ja sam krvarila sa Sunčicom, pa je sve bilo ok. Kad sam lani krvarila to je bio kraj biokemijske trudnoće.
Nedjelja je, ali možeš otići na hitnu da ti naprave utz, znat ćeš više. U Rječkoj bolnici su bili jako susretljivi svaki puta kada sam rekla da se radi o IVF trudnoći, nadam se da je tako i u Zg.

----------


## evelin

dali se vidi dana je 5 tjedana

----------


## klara

Meni se sa Sunčicom vidjelo s 5 tjedana (točkica, srce još ne). Kad je bila biokemijska trudnoća nije se vidjelo, ali tada mi je beta stigla jedva do 120.

----------


## evelin

meni je beta u petak bila 480, vratili mi dva embrija, jedino ako se jedan primio a drugi ne

----------


## klara

> meni je beta u petak bila 480, vratili mi dva embrija, jedino ako se jedan primio a drugi ne


Držim fige da bude sve ok  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

evelin, nemoj se samo puno nervirati jer to moze biti kontraproduktivno, iako znam da je tesko. Koliko znam puno je cura krvarilo prvog mjeseca pa jesve bilo ok. Prije neki dan sam citala na net.hr da je puno vise krvarenja pocetkom trudnoce zavrsilo sretnim porodom nego sto se do sada smatralo. Ti sada, ako ti dr. to vec nije rekao, lezi i miruj (ustani samo u wc) dok se ne smiri...i sretno....uspjet ce

----------


## evelin

hvale cure............

----------


## pčelica2009

> hvale cure............


 ništa se ne brini-mislim da je naša Fata stalno krvarila pa gle kolike dvojčeke nosi.Sada je bilo i u bolnici sa mnom dosta cura koje su krvarile 5 dana-dali im dufrastone i normabel i prestalo 3.dan.

----------


## fatamorgana

Pcelice  :Love:  potpisujem te, ja sam vazda nesto krvaruckala. Od 9.dnt pa evo do 5. mjeseca trudnoce (zadnji put prije petnaestak dana). Potrebno je biti discipliniran, mirovati i koristiti terapiju koju je dr prepisao. Mnoge zene krvare i nose uredne trudnoce. Dok sam lezala u bolnici, cure su i govorile o zeni koja je 5 mjeseci uredno imala obilne i bolne menge i tek u 6. kad je stomak krenuo skontala da je trudna. S toga ne brigati nego mirovati :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evelin   drzim fige  da je sve  ok, pusaa

----------


## klara

*evelin* kako si?

----------


## evelin

hej, ok.prije dva dana kada sam vam rekla krenulo nešto smeđe, jučer duplo manje, a danas stalo.našla da ako bude tako čišćenje s obzirom da su nam sjekli jajnik, vraćeno više embria od 1, onda drugi se pretvori u hemtam i izađe,moram priznati od kako je tih 20ak kapi iscurilo osjećam se puno bolje, manje me boli stomak.nisam išla dr jer nisam bila u zg, već 115 km dalje kod mame, odlučila da ne smije skakati na sve jer ću završiti u vrapču.u četvrtak idem na uzv i betu nosim, u principu mi rekla da mogu na more., samo da još potvrde uzv sve to.a valjdA ćw biti ok

----------


## aleksandraj

evelin~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~bravo za tebe i neka kuca malo srceko

----------


## klara

evelin  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

ja prokrvarila 9 dnt, danas 12 dnt beta je 0...nista drugo i nisam mogla ocekivati

----------


## vesnare

marti sk drži se draga :Love:

----------


## evelin

mart_sk drži se..................vjeruj

----------


## bugaboo

Marti_sk jako mi je zao  :Love: 

Necu ti govoriti one otrcane fraze "godine su na vasoj strani" i sl., znam koliko boli neuspjeh kada je sve izgledalo super (8-stanicne mrve). Isplacite se, i skupite snage za dalje.

Sve cemo mi jednom biti mame :Heart:

----------


## evelin

haj, bila na uzv, za sada sve u redu, beta 4569,00...cure držite mi se i vjerujte...naime moram vam reći da nije bilo po novom zakonu ja ne bi bila trudna,jer sam dobila 53 injekcije menopura a do sada je bilo odobreno 30 za jedan pokušaj potpomognute oplodnje....ipak ima i pozitivnog.......vibre za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rikikiki

> haj, bila na uzv, za sada sve u redu, beta 4569,00...cure držite mi se i vjerujte...naime moram vam reći da nije bilo po novom zakonu ja ne bi bila trudna,jer sam dobila 53 injekcije menopura a do sada je bilo odobreno 30 za jedan pokušaj potpomognute oplodnje....ipak ima i pozitivnog.......vibre za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~


čestitam  :Very Happy:  i držim fige da do kraja bude sve u najboljem redu!!
Samo da napomenem da se i po starom zakonu moglo dobiti više od 30 injekcija, 30 se moglo dobiti u startu, a ostatak koliko ti je bilo potrebno naknadno u bolnici u kojoj se radio postupak ... tako da s te strane ipak nema razlike.

*Marti_sk*, jako mi je žao draga i od srca se nadam da ćete jednom ipak uspjeti. Niti jedna dijagnoza nije beznadna ... pogledaj samo mene ... ja uvijek govorim da ako je uspjelo meni onda mora i svima drugima! :Love:

----------


## fatamorgana

> ja prokrvarila 9 dnt, danas 12 dnt beta je 0...nista drugo i nisam mogla ocekivati


Marti :Love: , jako mi je zao. Ti si veliki borac i ja naprosto znam da cete uspjeti  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

> haj, bila na uzv, za sada sve u redu, beta 4569,00...cure držite mi se i vjerujte...naime moram vam reći da nije bilo po novom zakonu ja ne bi bila trudna,jer sam dobila 53 injekcije menopura a do sada je bilo odobreno 30 za jedan pokušaj potpomognute oplodnje....ipak ima i pozitivnog.......vibre za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~


 Super evelin-čestitam :Very Happy: ali ovo mi nije jasno -da nije novog zakona...ne kužim?Ja sam po starom bila dobivala uvijek više od 30 čak prvi puta i 50.Po novom zakonu čak zakidaju pa kao fol daju malo sa klomifenčićima.Ako se ne varam.

----------


## Marnie

pčelice, evelin je napisala malu dezinformaciju, jer se i prije novog zakona moglo dobiti i menopura i gonala koliko je bilo potrebno. Naprotiv, novi zakon je puno lošiji, jer se većini žena koje nemaju problema sa FSH-om ili slabom reakcijom na stimulaciju daju slabije stimulacije kako ne bi dobile previše js budući da oplodnja zamrznutih js nije baš uspješna.
I srry za off topic

----------


## crvenkapica77

evelin   odlicno   .....sretno dalje...... :Heart: 
ja ne bi bas  hvalila  ovaj  USR***  novi zakon  ( iako sam friska u  ivf) ...nikako , ali bas nikako nije dobar ....

----------


## pčelica2009

> pčelice, evelin je napisala malu dezinformaciju, jer se i prije novog zakona moglo dobiti i menopura i gonala koliko je bilo potrebno. Naprotiv, novi zakon je puno lošiji, jer se većini žena koje nemaju problema sa FSH-om ili slabom reakcijom na stimulaciju daju slabije stimulacije kako ne bi dobile previše js budući da oplodnja zamrznutih js nije baš uspješna.
> I srry za off topic


Skužila sam.Zato sam i pitala po čemu je bolji?Ali ipak smo off topic

----------


## beba.2

evo i mene nakon transfera. imam pitanje, danas je bio transfer i vratili se doma i ja sam počela krvariti. je li to normalno? tako me strah:

----------


## AnneMary

> evo i mene nakon transfera. imam pitanje, danas je bio transfer i vratili se doma i ja sam počela krvariti. je li to normalno? tako me strah:



zna se dogodit ali ne bi trebalo biti ništa loše.
vjerujem da je već i prestalo.

sretno beba.2!

----------


## beba.2

hvala annemary, već je prestalo.. i tebi sretno neka bude pravi tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AnneMary

evo cure da se prijavim i ovdje!
cjeli dan se izležavam i nastojim na ništa ne mislit.
prošao je relativno brzo, nadams e d aće tako bit i sutra.

beba.2 kako tebi ide?

----------


## beba.2

> evo cure da se prijavim i ovdje!
> cjeli dan se izležavam i nastojim na ništa ne mislit.
> prošao je relativno brzo, nadams e d aće tako bit i sutra.
> 
> beba.2 kako tebi ide?



evo danas 5 dpt, napokon prestali svi bolovi, osim napuhnutosti i ogromne gladi, ali to pripisujem utrićima

----------


## AnneMary

evo i ja brojim dan manje, nekako mi za sad prolaze dani.
po danu buljim u tv, ali noć dobro prespavam, ujutro se izležavam kad stavim utriće i tako mi prođe 11 sati.
nemam nikakvih simptoma i to mi za sad daje nadu, jer do sad bih osjećala napetost u maternici, male grčiće, za sad ih nema i nadam se da je to ovaj put dobro.

stalno si vizualiziram kako s egnjezde, i baš sam u knjizi vidila fotku impatacije, pa mislim malo na to da ih potaknem.
inače sam sama po cijeli dan pa nije čudo da pokazivam znakove laganog ludila, samo me brine šta će biti još za tjedan dana! :Laughing: 

malecka je s mužem na moru pa mi je puno lakše, a i bolovanje mi znači  jer nema stresa.

beba.2 i onoj koja se ne javlja, želim sve šta i sebi. :Yes:

----------


## beba.2

da vam i ovdje javim. danas je 9 dpt, u utorak je beta, ali danas na testu jasan i veliki +  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cranky

*beba.2*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: divno čestitam

Evo da vam se i ja javim. Danas sam tek 2dpt i još sam ful cool  :Grin:  osim što me sve nešto žiga dole pa samo osluškujem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AnneMary

> da vam i ovdje javim. danas je 9 dpt, u utorak je beta, ali danas na testu jasan i veliki +


jao super beba.2!  :Very Happy: 
ovo je baš iznenađenje, nisam još očekivala da ćeš radit test.

čestitam i želim ti  da beta bude  velika! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vesnare

*beba.2* kad je tako rano test pozitivan to će biti i velika beta, a možda i duplići!
Jedva čekam tvoju betu da još više poskočim :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

annemary, ni ja nisam mislila radit test, ali mi je danas bilo malkice muka i slabo, a i onaj osjećaj da je to možda to. nadam se da su se obadvije primile jer je test odmah reagirao i to dosta vidljiv plusić s time da sam pipi negdje oko 13 h  i išla na wc dotad 3-4 puta.

vesnare, hvala, ma hvala svim curkama na čestitkama i na poskakanju

----------


## cranky

:Sad:  5dnt, a lijevi jajnik me rastura (i to jako) ko da je O! Ne kužim ništa???? I sve me u trbuhu i križima boli ko da ću dobit  :Rolling Eyes:  Ma znam da to može bit i dobro, ali....

----------


## evelin

cranky i meni je bilo tako.....pa je beta bila pozitivna................drži se.............svaki dan tražila simptome...sada trudna 7tj

----------


## beba.2

evo cure da i ovdje javim, 12 dpt, beta iznosi 449. 3 dan vraćena 2 6-stanična embrija. 

cranky, ja sam imala u desnom jajniku jake bolove 4 i 5 dpt. bilo je neizdrživo i to nekih sat dva. ja sam to sebi prevela da se možda tada desila implantacija. i vidiš beta pozitivna. nadam se da će tako i tebi biti.

----------


## cranky

Hvala vam drage moje i ja se nadam da je to ipak dobar simptom  :Kiss:

----------


## vesnare

*beba2* bravo, predivna beta! Mogli bi biti i duplići! :Very Happy:

----------


## beba.2

vesnare, neka budu, moj sin jutros u bolnici na hodniku vikao: Imamo seke, imamo seke!

----------


## vesnare

> vesnare, neka budu, moj sin jutros u bolnici na hodniku vikao: Imamo seke, imamo seke!


ovo me baš raznježilo - neka tako i bude :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam beba......neka budu   2  seke   :Smile: )

----------


## H2O

> moj sin jutros u bolnici na hodniku vikao: Imamo seke, imamo seke!


rasplakah se :Zaljubljen:  
čestitam draga beba

----------


## mirna26

cure..da vas pitam..da li je koja od vas od prvih simptoma trudnoće imala proljev ????u želucu mi je ogromna žgaravica a crijeva rade ko luda!!!

----------


## mirna26

kada je vama vaš dr rekao da vadite betu?radi se blastocistama kod mene.

----------


## AnneMary

12. dan! a tvoj?

----------


## beba.2

i meni 12 dan! ja sam za razliku od tebe mirna, dobila teški zatvor, napokon ga riješila sa donatom.

----------

